# حمله الرجوع الى احضان الفادى



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

_*بعد الانتشار السريع لمرض الحزن الذى اصبح يسيطر على الجميع هنا او هناك *_
_*يقول البعض انه لا يعرف السبب*_
_*بنحن مثل المفلوج الذى اتى به اصدقائة الى الرب يسوع*_
_*تذكر اهل تملك هؤلاء الاصدقاء ؟؟؟*_
_*او بمعنى اصح هل تعرفهم ؟*_
_*الاصدقاء هم *_
_*الصلاة*_
_*الصوم*_
_*التوبه *_
_*التناول*_
_*هؤلاء هم الاصدقاء الحقيقيين*_
_*القادرين على حملك وقت المك*_
_*اهل تدرى ما اجملهم *_
_*عندما يأتون اليك وقت المك*_
_*باخذونك من سرير الخطايا الذى انطرحت فيه نفسك*_
_*يذهبون بك الى الشفاء*_
_*الى الطبيب ( الرب يسوع) *_
_*فيعطيك ماء الحياه كما اعطها لمن ذهبو اليه قبلك*_
_*فتقوم وتترك سرير خطاياك وترحل*_
_*تعود الى الطريق الذى كنت تسلكه*_
_*طريق الحياه*_
_*اعلن ذاتك استعين بهم *_
_*اشترك معانا فى حمله*_
_*الرجوع الى احضان الفادى *_
*بقلمى*
*روزى شريك اساسى  فى الموضوع*
*وربنا يدبر الصالح للجميع*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

رووووووعه يا جوووووون بجد

واحلي تقييم ليك

انا من اكتر الناس اللي حسيت بتعب وضيق والسبب بعدي عن يسوع

ودي هتبقي فرصه اني اقرب ليه من تاني واننا نشجع بعض هنا في الموضوع ده

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 مارس 2011)

*روووووووووووعة اوى يا جونا 
فعلا التقرب من ربنا بكل الطرق فيه راحة للانسان من كل حزنه
موضوع جاى ف وقته لان كل الناس اللى بنحبها فجاة بقت حزينة
ومش بحب اشوف حد حزين انا بس ههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا سكر
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> رووووووعه يا جوووووون بجد​
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليك​
> انا من اكتر الناس اللي حسيت بتعب وضيق والسبب بعدي عن يسوع​
> ودي هتبقي فرصه اني اقرب ليه من تاني واننا نشجع بعض هنا في الموضوع ده​


_* يارب يريح قلووووووووووب  كل ولاده *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *روووووووووووعة اوى يا جونا *​
> *فعلا التقرب من ربنا بكل الطرق فيه راحة للانسان من كل حزنه*
> *موضوع جاى ف وقته لان كل الناس اللى بنحبها فجاة بقت حزينة*
> *ومش بحب اشوف حد حزين انا بس ههههههه*
> *تسلم ايدك يا سكر*​


* ربنايديم عليك الفرح انتى حد جميل اوى يا عسل نورتى يا دودو*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

الصلاة من اكثر الاشياء بالكون الي بتريّح ..
بتعطي شعور بالاطمئنان والسلام الداخلي ..
بس للأسف .. الإيمان مش قرار شخصي ، ولا خطوة ولا امنيه ..

يا نيال كل حدا مؤمن​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

_*عم حنا راجل فى التلاتين من العمر كان ينظر الى الطفل جرجس ويحسده وكان دائم بتحدث الى الرب ويقول لماذا يا رب لم تعطينى احمال خفيفة مثل الطفل جرجس وبداء الانزعاج من قبل عم حنا لم يكن يعلم ان الرب لا يعطى تجارب الا عند وثوقه من اننا سنقدر على تحملها*_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

*تأمل الباب الضيــــــق لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث*​
​
 *من علامات الطريق الروحي أن تدخله من الباب الضيق. وهذا هو تعليم الرب نفسه:*​


* " ادخلوا من  الباب  الضيق... ما أضيق  الباب  وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه" (متى7: 13، 14).*



* إذن من  علامات الطريق أن تتعب من أجل الرب. وأن تبذل. وأن تحتمل، ولا تبحث عن  راحتك هنا... وأن تسلك في طقس لعازر المسكين. وليس زميله الغني...*



* والضيقات التي تحتملها هي علامة على أنك جاد في محبة الله. وأنك مستعد لبذل كل شئ لأجله*



* حياتك  كلها على الأرض هي مجرد اختبار لك: هل أنت تفضل روحياتك وأبديتك وعلاقتك  بالله على كل شئ آخر؟ وهل أنت مستعد أن تدفع الثمن؟ هنا تبدو الضيقة  كاختبار لك في مدي تمسكك بالرب.*



* وهنا  تبدو الضيقة كضرورة اختباريه وكعلامة أساسية في الطريق الروحي. لأنه بأي حق  تكأفأ في السماء وتنال الأكاليل؟.. إن كنت قد عشت في نعيم على الأرض.  وتريد أن تنال الحياتين معاً على الأرض ومتعة السماء!! أليست تتعرض بذلك  لقول أبينا إبراهيم " أنك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك" (لو16: 25).*



* لذلك إن سلكت في طريق الله، ووجدت كل شئ سهلاً أمامك، وأنت في راحة دائمة، بلا ضيقات ولا تعب، اسأل نفسك: هل أنا قد ضللت الطريق؟!*



* قطعاً  أكون قد ضللت لأن طريق الرب ليس هكذا سهلاً وبلا تعب. ألا يوجد شيطان  يحارب؟ ألا توجد عوائق من العالم ومن المادة والجسد؟ ألا توجد مقاومة من  أعداء الخير؟!*



* من غير شك لو كانت تصرفاتي لا تعجب الشيطان، ما كان يتركني مطلقاً في راحة! إذن لماذا هو ساكت عنى؟!*



* إنها مسألة تدعو إلى شك..! ثم من من القديسين عاش حياته كلها في راحة وبلا تعب؟ لا أحد على الإطلاق. كل القديسين قد دخلوا من  الباب  الضيق من أجل محبتهم لله "ووهب لهم لا أن يؤمنوا به فقط، بل أن يتألموا أيضاً من أجله" (في1: 29).*




* لذلك فإن هذه الضيقات والآلام إنما تهمس في أذنك قائلة: اطمئن.. أنت سائر في الطريق السليم*



* وهكذا تفرح وتسر وتطمئن كلما رأيت ضيقة في طريق الرب. لأنه هكذا هي علاماته*



* ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*



* من كتاب معالم الطريق الروحي - لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث معلم الأجيال*

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

روعه يا جون 
فعلا ونعم الاصدقاء


----------



## vetaa (28 مارس 2011)

*حلو قووووووووى وفعلا تعاملات الله كتيرة معانا
وكتير بنغفل عنها 

الفكرة جميله جدا
ربنا يعوضك واحلى تقيييم
وميرسى لاجمل روزى كمان
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

*فعلا يسوع المسيح هو الطبيب الحقيقي 
شكراااااااااا يا جون للكلمات المعزية 

ربنا يكون معك و يبعد عنك كل ضيق و شدة و تعب ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *حلو قووووووووى وفعلا تعاملات الله كتيرة معانا
> وكتير بنغفل عنها
> 
> الفكرة جميله جدا
> ...




ميرسي ليكي انتي يا قمره علي زوقك

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2011)

بالصوم والصلاه نغلب ابليس 
رجعنا لحضنك وقربنا ليك يا يسوع
موضوع رائع يا جون 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

*تأمل لتكن مشيئتك + لقداسة البابا شنوده+*

​*تأمل جميل جداا ومعزى لقداسة البابا شنوده بعنوان لتكن مشيئتك يارب - بالموسيقى*

* التامل معزى جداااا وبهديه لكل نفس حزينه ومحتاجه عزاء*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/19524911.../____-___.html*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

*كلمات عن الضيق *
*بقلمى*
*الضيقة ما هى الا دفعة من يد الله القويه *
*لكى نسير بكل قوة فى طريق الحياه الابديه*
*2ـ كلما سقط الانسان بعد فترة سيره فى طريق الحياه *
*( التجربه) فياتى اليه اصدقائة *
*( الصوم ـ الصلاه ـ  التوبه ـ التناول )*
*ويستمر فى طريقة *
*3ـ  ان لم يتذكرك الشيطان بتجارب مستمرة*
*فاعلم انك اضعف من ان يخاف الشيطان منك*
*4ـ  ان لم تاتى التجارب الينا بشكل مستمر*
*فكيف سنشعر بحب الرب الينا!!!!*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

ودي ترنيمة جميلة اوي

 يا نفوس حزينة


[YOUTUBE]5HPVFxwRY38[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## فاطمة سامى (30 مارس 2011)

_*صلاه علشانى *_


*اعتبرنى كلام من اللى كتبته كل ما ضاق بك الكون قرآته*
*اعتبرنى المك او دمعة فى لحظة حزن كتمته*
*اعتبرنى الماضى اللى نسيته او*
*الغالى اللى حسيته*
*او اقولك اعتبرنى اللى تعتبره المهم تكون حبيته*

*كلمات طاهرة ...نقية .... تكشف عن نفس أحبها الرب .. فأكسبها سهم يصيب به قلوبنا *
*الفكرة رائعة..فاالرجوع لأحضان الفادى .... هو رجوع لأنفسنا ... ممتازة الفكرة و ربنا يعوضك ...و ...*
*We are all one   with Jeasus*​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

فعلا انا بحسها كتير فى حياتى 

لما اكون قريبه من ربنا بالصلاه والتناول 

يعنى واخده بالى من حياتى الروحيه 

بحس انى فرحااااااااااانه كتير وكمان احس انى اقدر احتمل ايه حاجه بمعنى مش بتعصب بسرعه

يا يسوع انت قلت عينى عليكم كل حين 

انا بقولك اعطينى عين دايما مرفوعه ليك 
​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

من ناحيه عمل الله معانا ​ 
فهو ​ 
كتير جدا فى كل لحظه بيعمل معانا حاجات لاتحصى ​ 
انا عن نفسى فى مواقف فى حياتى حصلت وكنت وقتها حزينه جداً ولكن بعد مرور الوقت عرفت انها كانت خير ليا ​ 
علشان كده انا دايما اقول يا يسوع ​ 
اللى من عندك يكون واللى مش من عندك ميكونش ​ 
لتكن مشيئتك كل حين ​ 
يا الهى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2011)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> _*صلاه علشانى *_​
> 
> 
> *اعتبرنى كلام من اللى كتبته كل ما ضاق بك الكون قرآته*
> ...


*مرسى وياريت كلنا نرجع لاحضان الفادى لاننا بجد محتاجينلها اوى  *
*نورتى وياريت نتابع *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> من ناحيه عمل الله معانا ​
> 
> فهو ​
> كتير جدا فى كل لحظه بيعمل معانا حاجات لاتحصى ​
> ...


_*امين  *_
_*وربنا دايما بيقدم الصالح*_
_*نورتى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2011)

*هنحدد ميعاد صلاه وياريت يكون مناسب لينا كلنا *
*ايه رايكم صلتنا فى وقت واحد هتكون ليها معنى وطعم وهنكتب اسماء*
*ناس معانا  علشان نذكرهم فى صلاتنا *
*ياريت لو الفكرة عجبت  نبتدى نحدد الوقت *
*وياريت  نركز ان الصلاه هى اكتر الاسلحة اللى بترهب  لبليس وتخوفه *
*ربنا يكون مع الجميع*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع في منتهي الجمال
وكلنا بنفتكر ان سبب حزننا اسباب تانية
لكن السبب الحقيقي هو بعدنا عن ربنا
لان ربنا قالنا اننا نقرب منه ونؤمن بيه
وكل حاجة احنا محتاجين ليها هيبعتهالنا
ربنا يعوضك يا جون
واكيد متابعة معاك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2011)

*كنت فى اجتماع فى الكنيسة عندنا 
وابونا وعظ وكانت العظة عنوانها ( إرجعوا الى ارجع اليكم )
*
*كانت بجد رووووووعة فضل يجيب من الكتاب المقدس امثلة عن الشعب اللى بيعد عن ربنا وربنا بيسمح انه يقع فى تجارب عشان يرجعله تانى
كنت اتمنى لو اقدر اجيبها هنا ونسمعها كلنا
هتعرفنا يعنى ايه وجودنا مع ربنا وتقربنا منه وتوضحلنا ازاى رجوعنا لحضنه هيفرق جدااااااا فى حياتنا

ياريت نستغل فترة الصوم المقدس 
تكون فترة مراجعة لنفسنا 
تكون فترة رجوع لربنا 
تكون فرصة لينا نغير من نفسنا
نصرخ لالهنا الغالى ونقوله:
" من فضلك يارب اخلق فيا قلب جديد ،قوينى يارب على حروب الشيطان فأنت تعلم ضعفى ومن سواك يا الهى يعطى القوة فى وقت الضعف 
يعطى الفرح فى من الحزن يمنح السلام فى اوقات الحرب ، أشعل يا الهى فى قلبى نار حبك 
 اجعل يارب اعظم شهواتى هى رضاك 
يامتطلع من سمائك على عالمنا الزائل لتكن مشيئتك من الان وإلى الابد
 اميـــــــــن

تعالوا احنا كمان نحط قدامنا علطول 
" إرجعوا الى أرجع إليكم " ( ملاخى 3 : 7 )
وربنا يقوينا كلنا نستعد ونجهز ونكون فى انتظاره فى كل حين

فكرة جميلة ياجونا 
وسورى لو رغيت كتير 
وهتابع معاكم بإذن ربنا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> موضوع في منتهي الجمال​
> وكلنا بنفتكر ان سبب حزننا اسباب تانية
> لكن السبب الحقيقي هو بعدنا عن ربنا
> لان ربنا قالنا اننا نقرب منه ونؤمن بيه
> ...


_* مرسى يا مرمر  *_
_*وتنورى  اكيد*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *كنت فى اجتماع فى الكنيسة عندنا *​
> *وابونا وعظ وكانت العظة عنوانها ( إرجعوا الى ارجع اليكم )*​
> *كانت بجد رووووووعة فضل يجيب من الكتاب المقدس امثلة عن الشعب اللى بيعد عن ربنا وربنا بيسمح انه يقع فى تجارب عشان يرجعله تانى*
> *كنت اتمنى لو اقدر اجيبها هنا ونسمعها كلنا*
> ...


_*جميل اوى  *_
_*ولو  كل واحد دخل بمشاركة زى دى *_
_*بجد الموضوع هيبقى تحفة  *_
_*ربنا يعوض تعبيك *_
_*واكيد تنورى لو تابعتى معانا *_​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2011)

*تأمل رائع
فعلا هما دول الاصدقاء الصالحين الى هيوصلونا للمسيح الى هيشفينا من مرض الروح وتعب الخطيبة
رااائع يا جون وشكرا لروزى كمان*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي ياجيلان وربنا يعوضك ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ياريت بجد ياجون نحدد ميعاد ونصلي فيه لاننا محتاجين اننا نصلي لربنا ونقربله اكتر من كده ومتابعه معاك اكيد


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

*اوك احنا هنخلى موعد الصلا ه من 10 الى 11 بليل اعتقد دا ميعاد مناسب وياريت اللى موجود يقوم اللى قاعد وياريت لو نبداء بمقدمه كل ساعة ونبداء لو صلاه خفيفة من اجل اخواتنا *
*اللى محتاجينها ولو نقدر ننشر ميعاد الصلاه دا بحيث انه يكون لاكتر عدد من الناس*
*ياريت الوقت يكون مناسب وكلنا نتقدم بيه* 
هاااااااااااااااام  جدا  
*ماما  كاندى *
*ومينا زاما*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اوك احنا هنخلى موعد الصلا ه من 10 الى 11 بليل اعتقد دا ميعاد مناسب وياريت اللى موجود يقوم اللى قاعد وياريت لو نبداء بمقدمه كل ساعة ونبداء لو صلاه خفيفة من اجل اخواتنا *
> *اللى محتاجينها ولو نقدر ننشر ميعاد الصلاه دا بحيث انه يكون لاكتر عدد من الناس*
> *ياريت الوقت يكون مناسب وكلنا نتقدم بيه*
> هاااااااااااااااام  جدا
> ...


*جميل جدا كده يا جونا 
الميعاد مناسب جدا فعلا 
وياريت العدد يكتر فى موضوع الصلاة ده 
ونصلى كلنا لاجل بعض 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميل جدا كده يا جونا *
> *الميعاد مناسب جدا فعلا *
> *وياريت العدد يكتر فى موضوع الصلاة ده *
> *ونصلى كلنا لاجل بعض *​


 _*يارب   وهنحاول   قبل الصلاه نجيب  اسماء  كل الناس اللى محطوطلهم طلبات صلاه وربنا يقدم اللى فيه الخير للجميع*_
*نورتى يا بنت العدرا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

حلوة اوي فكرة الصلاة دي يا جون
والميعاد حلو فعلا
ربنا يسمع ويتقبل مننا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اوك احنا هنخلى موعد الصلا ه من 10 الى 11 بليل اعتقد دا ميعاد مناسب وياريت اللى موجود يقوم اللى قاعد وياريت لو نبداء بمقدمه كل ساعة ونبداء لو صلاه خفيفة من اجل اخواتنا *
> *اللى محتاجينها ولو نقدر ننشر ميعاد الصلاه دا بحيث انه يكون لاكتر عدد من الناس*
> *ياريت الوقت يكون مناسب وكلنا نتقدم بيه*
> هاااااااااااااااام  جدا
> ...



جميله فكرتك يا جون 
ويا رب تشفي كل مريض و كل من عنده ضيق


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

جميله اوووووووووي فكره الصلاه ياجون
ويارب تشفي كل مرض
وتريح كل تعبان او في ضيق
وتفرح كل حزين
الرب يبارك تعبك وافكارك يا جون​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y8-EYHHjYmk&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*+ حضور"التسبحة" شئ جميل وأساسى لحياتنا الروحية... فى التسبحة هنلاقى طلبات روحية نطلبها من ربنا مكناش بنطلبها ولا بنفكر نطلبها من ربنا... فى التسبحة نقدر نتعرف على الحان واسماء قديسين كتييييييير عمرنا ما سمعنا عنهم... جو التسبحة فعلا هتحس انكم فى السماء..
حتى لو مش حافظين التسبحة هتتعلموا شوية بشوية .. 

+ قريت قبل كدة قول راااااائع لأحد الآباء بيقول:
أن المزامير بترعب الشياطين أما التسبحة فهو بتلهلب الشياطين..!!

+ ياريت فى الصوم نحضر التسبحة ... هتنعشنا وتعزينا روحياً.


+ نسيت أشكركم على الموضوع الراااااااائع وفكرته المتميزة واجمل تقييييييييييم ليكم.
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم.*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

كلامك جميل اوي يا ابو تربو

ومعاك حق في كل كلمة قولتها

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2011)

حبيت نتكلم انهارده عن فضيلة الوداعة

ياريت نركز كويس في الكلام ده واكيد هنستفيد اوي منه


*فضيلة الوداعة*​ 
*لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس*​ ​*الفضيلة ليست تفضل من الانسان، ولكنها فيض، فقد امتلأ بنعمة ما وفاضت النعمة فخرجت للآخرين*

* " فاض قلبي بكلام صالح" (مزمور 45 : 1) *

*فالوديع  مثلا انسان امتلأ قلبه بالوداعة ففاضت منه فى الخارج، ولذا فالفضيلة هى  عمل روحى داخلى، ظهر فى ملامح الانسان .. انها عمل للروح القدس*

*وألا  ُحسبت ابتسامات المطاعم والطائرات والدعاية والاعلان فضائل، كلاّ ولكنها  مهنة. بعض الفضائل يظهر فى سلوك الناس، مثل احترام الآخرين .. أو الصبر،  والبعض الآخر يكون في *



*الفكر  (التفكير) مثل الاتضاع، والعض الآخر يظهر فى ملامحهم مثل الوداعة  ..البشاشة. والوداعة تختلف عن الاتضاع، لأن المتضع فد يكون صامتاً من  الخارج ..*

* بل  نعرف الكثير من القديسين كانوا جادين .. حارين فى الروح، وآخرين اجتذبوا  ببشاشتهم الكثيرين إلى الحياة النسكية مثل القديس أبوللو صديق القديس أبيب  ..*

* والقديس  مكاريوس السكندرى وغيرهم .. ورغم ما يقال عن أن السيد المسيح لم يضحك  أبداً بل بكى، فإنه من المؤكد أنه كان لطيفا بشوشاً أليس هو القائل بفمه  الطاهر *

*"تعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب"*

* ولكن الضحك غير البشاشة والوداعة .. وبالطبع لا أقصد بالبشاشة تلك الابتسامة الصفراء أو التى ليس لها معنى. *

*علامات الوداعة:*

* الإنسان  الروحي عليه صورة المسيح الوديع المتواضع القلب، كما أن وداعته انعكاس  لعمل الروح فى قلبه، فهو بسيط غير ماكر .. (أي مستريح من الداخل) *

*يقول القديس باخوميوس *

*(منظر  الانسان الوديع المتواضع القلب، هو أجمل ما يمكن أن تنظر العين وعن افضل  من هذا المنظر لا تبحث .. الوديع هو شخص مريح القسمات ..*

* بعكس  شخص آخر تشعر بأن عليه غضب الله، فى الكنيسة يمثل العبادة المفرحة ..  والمسيح المبهج .. تصوروا لو أن خادم أو خادمة يعود من الكنيسة إلى البيت  فيجدونه عصبياً لا يتكلم، قاسي الوجه حديدى الملامح .. فهم سيعثرون فى  الكنسية والخدام .. ومع ذلك فليس من اللائق أن تكون له تلك الابتسامة التى  تثير الغيظ والحنق !! *

*بل أن الوداعة تمجد الانسان مثل اكليل يتجلى به*

* "يابنى مجد نفسك بالوداعة واعط لها من الكرامة ماتستحق" سيراخ 31:10) *

*ويقول سيراخ أيضا "الإيمان والوداعة يغمران صاحبهما بالكنوز"(سيراخ 35:1) *

*وحسبما ورد في كتاب الدرجي فإن الغضب له درجات: *

*الغضب = بغض مكتوم وهو شهوة الإساءه لمن أغضبك. *

*الغيظ = اشتعال القلب بغتة. *

*الحنق = تحول الاخلاق بسرعة وجعل النفس قبيحة. *

*فى حين أن كل مرارة وغضب يزولان برائحة التواضع .. *

*3 - منابع الوداعة:*

* الوداعة هى رداء المسيح وبالتالى المسيحى، لذلك يقول القديس بولس *

*"فالبسوا كمختارى الله القديسين المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات ولطفاً وتواضعاً ووداعة وطول أناه" (كو 12:3). *

*والوديع  لابد أن يكون مستريحاً من الداخل، بلا شر، فالشرير لا يمكن أن يكون  وديعاً، قد يجتهد أن يكون مهزارا وهناك فرق بين الوداعة والهزر السخيف  والنكات الخارجة.ً*

*عموماً  فإن هذه الفضيلة تحتاج إلى طلب بحرارة من الله، لأن الابتسامة السريعة أو  المرسومة يمكن ممارستها بالتدريب (مثل السياسيين والدبلوماسيين والمضيفين  وغيرهم) *

*ولكن الملامح المريحة تعكس قلباً يفيض بالهدوء والفرح .. *

*4- الخادم والأب الوديع:*

*عندما تكلم الشاب الغنى مع المسيح، نظر إليه يسوع وأحبه ..*

*أنها نظرة الحنو والوداعة لخادم تجاه مخدومه، والخادم بوادعته يقدر أن يكسب للمسيح *

*أكثر مما يكسب بلباقته وعلمه، لأنه بذلك يقدم صورة المسيح الوديع ( مثلما حدث في حواره مع السامرية) *

*هكذا الخادم مع المخطئ، فالتبكيت والتأنيب اللازع لن يجدى بقدر الشرح وعرض أبعاد المشكلة*

*كما أن النصح المخلص أفضل من التهكم والسخرية ..*

* "أيها الاخوة إذا أنزلق انسان فأخذ فى زلة ، فأصلحو انتم الروحانين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة" .. (غلاطية 1:6). *

*مثل الأب الذى ينتهر طفله فيبكى الطفل ليس بسبب الكلام (أو حتى الضرب) *

*وانما بسبب ملامح أبيه القاسية وصوته المرعب .. أو الأم التى تنتهر ابنها بالشتائم .. أو ترضعه وهى غاضبة فقد يصاب بالتسمم ..*

* يقول بن سراخ: "انفعال الانسان بالغضب يقوده إلى السقوط" (سيراخ 21:1) *

*لقد قال الكتاب عن موسى النبى كخادم *

*"كان الرجل موسى حليما جدا اكثر من جميع الناس الذين على وجه الأرض" (عدد 13:12) *

*من المتوقع أن يخطئ الناس ولكنه من الواجب على الراعى احتمالهم وتعليمهم بصبر ووداعة وأبوة وأمومة حلوة.*

* "مؤدباً بالوداعة المقاومين عسى أن يعطيهم الله توبة لمعرفة الحق"(2 تيمو 25:2). *

*بل  حتى الموظف والبائع والمذيع يتدربون طويلاً كيف يتعاملون مع الجمهور بلطف  ويحتملون سخافاته وكثرة أسثلته واستبداله للبضاعة، بل يبادر بعرض أصناف  أخرى بمزياها (هذه لك خصيصا ً..*

* وهذه احتفظت بها لك .. وهذه تناسبك ..) وقد يزدحم مكان بسبب لطف البائع الذى فيه .. وابتسامته المشرقة التى يوزعها هنا وهناك .*

*(ومع  ذلك فقد يعود إلى البيت مهموماً لا يطيق أسئلة أولاده ولا استفسارات  زوجته، كيف وهو صاحب الابتسامة العريضة !.. إنه عمل .. ودور يؤديه مقابل  أجر، مثل الممثل الكوميدى .. يسعد الجماهير .. وقد لا يكون سعيدا بسبب  صحته  .. أو زوجته .. أو أولاده .. الخ. هكذا المذيع الذى يعود إلى القسمات  الطبيعية لوجهه طالما ينتهى البرنامج، هكذا الموظف الذى يتعامل مع الجمهور  .. لا سيما فى الشركات الخاصة *

*أما  أولئك فمن أجل الاجر والمال والكرامة الزمنية واحراز شعبية بين الجمهور.  أما نحن كخدام فمن أجل المسيح الوديع والروح الذى انسكب بغنى فى قلوبنا. *

*5- ولكن هل يغضب الوديع ؟ :*

* يقول القديس بولس "ماذا تريدون أبعصا أتى إليكم أم بالمحبة وروح الوداعة" (1كو 21:4 ) *

*فإذا  غضب لابد وأن يكون لأمر خطير، وسيكون غضبه مقدساً وليس ثأرا لكرامته هو.  ولا يثور لكن يعلن رفضة بهدوء، الوديع إذا غضب سيكون مثل الطفل الذى ما أن  يغضب حتى يصفو ويهدأ ويبتسم، بعكس الشرير*

* يقول مار اسحق (من السهل عليك أن تحرك جبلا من مكانه فى حين ليس من السهل أن تحرك الانسان الوديع عن هدوئه) *

*وأخيرا:ًاأطلب من الله بإلحاح أن يطبع عليك صورته ويهبك هذا الروح الوديع الهاديء*

* " الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن (1بط  3 :  4) *

*يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجى*

* (فالروح القدس هو سلام النفس، والغضب اضطراب القلب، فلا شئ يمنع حضور الروح القدس فينا مثل الغضب) *

*وتذكر قول الآباء: (لا تحزن أحداً من الناس قبل رحيلك إلى الرب) *

*وعندما  تجد نفسك غاضبا وقد يؤذى منظرك الآخرين، لا سيما وقد اعتادوا على رؤيتك  بشوشاً، اعتزل لبعض الوقت حتى تهدأ، وربما كان من المفيد الترتيل فقد يزيل  الغضب، وبكت نفسك على غضبك*

* يقول يوحنا الدرجى*

* (كما أن الماء المنسكب على النار يطفئها هكذا المسكنة الحقيقية ُتطفىء لهيب الغضب والغيظ)*



​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

_*جميل اوى المجهود دا يارب نستمر بدون كسل او ملل *_
_*وياريت  يا جماعة نحافظ  على موضوع الصلاه بالذات *_
_*وزى كا قولنا *_
_*ماما كاندى*_
_*واخونا مينا  زاما*_
_*ومرمورة جيسوس*_
_*واخوكم الغلبان جون *_
_*بجد  كلنا بنمر  بقتره تعب  وياريت مننساش بعض بجد*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

صح كلامك يا جون

لان في اعضاء كتير محتاجين صلاة باستمرار

وربنا يكون معاهم ويقويهم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*سلام ونعمه....

أحب أشارك معاكم بكلمات الترنيمة الرائعة دى للمرنمة المباركة ليديــــــــا شديد.
+ بصلى تكون سبب تعزية وبركة ليكم
آميـــــــــــــن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*

*+++
ترنيمة مادمت في سفينتي، ربي أنا مرتاح_ ليديا شديد*

[YOUTUBE]sdrxdA1fOtA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*     مادمت في سفينتي         ربي أنا مرتاح*

*     إنت عالِم كُتر الأمواج         فانتهر الرياح*



*     إن هاج البحر والأمواج         للطم السفينة*

*     مادام ماسك الدفة يسوع         ترسي على المينا*



*     لي آلامٌ وضيقات         هنا في غربتي*

*     فعن قريب يأتي يسوع         ويمسح دمعتي*



*     إن سرت في وادي البكاء         أُصيره ينبوع*

*     فعن قريب يأتي يسوع         ويمسح الدموع*



*     لذا أعيش شاكراً         دوماً في كل حين*

*     ومهما هاجت الأمواج         يسوع لي معين*



*     مادمت في سفينتي         ربي انا مرتاح*

*     انت عالم كثر الامواج         فانتهر الرياح*​* 
*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *سلام ونعمه....*
> 
> *أحب أشارك معاكم بكلمات الترنيمة الرائعة دى للمرنمة المباركة ليديــــــــا شديد.*
> *+ بصلى تكون سبب تعزية وبركة ليكم*
> ...


 

الترنيمة دي تحفه

من احب الترانيم لقلبي​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

تعالووووا هنا واسمعوا الترنيمة دي​

بجد كلامها تحفه​ 
[YOUTUBE]9l45Cj9EalY[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ودي ترنيمة قمة في الجمال والروعة​

يلا نسمعها سوا و عرفوني رأيكم ايه​ 
[YOUTUBE]zi-Sph12VRE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*+ عندى فوكيـــــــرة روحيـــــــــــــــــة  

كل عضو يقول صفة بيحبها فى ربنا قوى ...

وأنا هبتدى 

ربنا كله حلو وقداسة.. كله عظمة وبهاء
ولكن أكتر صفة بحبها فيه 
بحبه لأنه عجيــــــــــــب..
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

*ما هى الصفات التى يجب ان تكون فينا كأولاد للمسيح*
يجب ان يتحلى الاولاد بصفات ابيهم  فهيا ننظر الى صفات ابينا  
1ـ الله رحوم 
فما علاقتنا بالرحمة ؟؟؟
لو 10:37فقال الذي صنع معه الرحمة.فقال له يسوع اذهب انت ايضا واصنع هكذا
هل نذهب ونصنع رحمة ؟؟؟
2ـ المحبه 
كو 13:4 *المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ* 
_فهل لنا محبه؟_
_3ـ الغفران_
مرقس 11: 25-26
25 وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ، فَاغْفِرُوا إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَى
أَحَدٍ شَيْءٌ، لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي
السَّمَاوَاتِ زَّلاَتِكُمْ. 26 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا أَنْتُمْ لاَ
يَغْفِرْ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَيْضًا زَّلاَتِكُمْ.
فهل نستطيع الغفران
4ـ   الامانه
إن كنا غير أمناء فهو يبقى أمينا لن يقدر أن ينكر نفسه " (2تي : 1:2-13) 
فهل انت امين مع الرب الهك
تعطيه حقه  عشورآ  من مالك ومن وقتك
ومن صحتك
وامين فى كل وزنه تاخذها من الرب ؟
5ـ  الخدمة
ومش لازم تكون ماسك اكبر خدمة فى كنيستك
لا الخدمة هى نشر لكلمة رب المجد
واياك ان تستهان باى خادم مهما 
ان كانت خدمته بسيطة
لا تبحث عن طريق اخر الا طريق الرب يسوع

فاذهب اليه ان كنت ابنه
اترك العالم وكل اضوائه  والتصق بالرب
ادخل الى مخدعك وصلى الى الرب الهك
الرب  الهك واحده ولا تبحث عن اى شخص اخر
لان الوحيد الذى يستحق حبك هو الرب يسوع
تجميعى يارب تعجبكم
johna​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *+ عندى فوكيـــــــرة روحيـــــــــــــــــة *​
> 
> *كل عضو يقول صفة بيحبها فى ربنا قوى ...*​
> *وأنا هبتدى *​
> ...


_*فكرة حلوة وانا هكمل معاك*_
_*انا بحبه  رغم كل اللى بيحصل*_
_*لانى بشوف انه معايا على طول واول لما بصرخ بلاقيه بسرعة جاى وبيقول *_
_*هانا معك لا تخاف *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

*فكره جميلة يا ابو تربو*

*انا بحبه لانه دايما معايا وبيفهمني وبيحس بيا*

*ودايما معايا وبيرشدني وبيهون عليا اي صعاب او احمال بمر بيها*

*بحب طيبة قلبه اللي مهما بنحاول اننا نتعلم منه بردو مش بنعرف*

*طيب اوي ياربي يسوع واوقات بننساك كتير ونهتم بأشياء اخري ولكن انت دايما مهتم بينا ومستني رجوعنا ليك من تاني*

*بحبك اووووووووووي لان كل حاجه فيك حلللللللوه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2011)

*بحب ربنــــا يسوع المسيــــح لأنه بيفهمنى وبيحس بيا ..حتى لو اللى حوالينا مش قادرين يفهموا أو يشعروا بينا*
*لكن علشان إحنا صنعة يديه هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يترجم مشاعر القلب حتى لو عجز اللسان عن الكلام والتعبير.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *فكره جميلة يا ابو تربو*​
> 
> *انا بحبه لانه دايما معايا وبيفهمني وبيحس بيا*​
> *ودايما معايا وبيرشدني وبيهون عليا اي صعاب او احمال بمر بيها*​
> ...


_*لو كملنا كدا هنبقى بنعمل موضوع مقرر*_
_*ياريت نرجع لمضمون الموضوع الاساسى *_
_*وربنا  يعوض الجميع *_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

طب يا جوووووووووون

عايزين نتكلم عن مركز الله في حياتنا

لاننا كتير بننساه وسط مشاغل الحياه

ومش بنعطيه الاهتمام الكافي وانا من اكتر الناس اللي مقصره جدا في الموضوع ده
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

*أنا تعبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان _ أبونا داود لمعى

حوار وتأمل كلنا محتاجين نسمعه.
ويارب تستفيدوا منه

*[YOUTUBE]ELQcreuYy9M[/YOUTUBE]
*
 *​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

_*لا توجد فروق كثيرة بين الذين يحبون الرب بصدق *_
_*والذين يظهرون للغير انهم اولاده*_
_*الذين يحبون الرب بصدق لا يخافوآ من شيئ مهما ان كان*_
_*اما المنافقين فافى اقرب مشكلة تجدهم حائرون خائفون لا يعلمون بمكانه الرب فى حياتهم*_
_*الذين يحبون الرب بصدق لا يخطائو لانهم يخافوآ على شعور الرب واحساسه*_
_*...*__*اما اخائنين فهم لا يخافون على ربهم يمحوه من ذاكرتهم كانه انسان خائن*_
_*لا يعلمو من هو الرب وما هى افعاله العظيمة*_
_*الذين يحبون الرب بصدق تجدهم انجح البشر فى الحياه*_
_*اما الفاشلين فهم لا يقدروآ مدى عمل الرب فى حياتهم*_
_*الذين يحبون الرب لا يشعورون بحزن او هم او تعب لان يد الرب دائما معهم *_
_*اما التعبانين فلا يشعورو بيد الرب *_
_*فدائما من جرح الى انكسار الى وجع الى دمار*_
_*فتصبح حياتهم كالاشواك بداخل النار*_
_*ويصبحون كالاموات بدون انفاس او اشعار*_
_*johna*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة جامدة قووى ياجووو
وفعلا مافيش اجمل من حضن ربنا نرتمى فيه وقت حزننا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرة جامدة قووى ياجووو​*
> 
> *وفعلا مافيش اجمل من حضن ربنا نرتمى فيه وقت حزننا*​


_* مرسى يا فيناااااااا  نورت يا جميل *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*كل الاشياء تعمل معى للخير للذين يحبون الرب *
*الموضوع كله على كلمه اللى بيحبون الرب*
*يعنى ايه حب ربنا*
*يعنى علاقتنا متصله *
*يعنى نحس بشوق لربنا بجد *
*مش وقت لما نكون فى ضيق بس لا *
*احنا نحيا بكل قوة فى طريق رفع اسم الرب*
*يعنى ايه نحب ربنا *
*يعنى نخاف على شعوره*
*يعنى منعملش الخطيه علشان *
*عارفين ان الخطيه بزعله مننا*
*نترك تجاهله فى كل الاوقات*
*الا وقت الحزن والضيق*
*ان يكون الرب هو املآ الوحيد فى هذه الارض*
*ان نتحدث بكل ثقه *
*معك لا اريد شيئآ على الارض*
*تفتكر *
*انك تقدرتبعد عن الكون دا كله وتعيش لربنا بس ؟*
*تقدر تقوله *
*ابى وامى قد تركانى ام الرب فقبلنى*
*كم هى مهينه ان الرب *
*بكل مجده يتمنى منى ان ياخذ منا *
*حب كحب الحبيب وهو افضل بكثير من حبيب*
*تعلو نرجع لربنا بجد*
*بالصلاه اكيد هنكون احسن *
*ياريت نكمل فى طريق الرب *
*وعندما نقول ان*
*كل الاشياء تعمل معآ للخير*
*نكون على ثقة كبيرة اننا نحب الرب الاله*
*وحتى ان لم نحبه فهو صبصنع لنا كل ما نريد*
*ولكن اخى العزيز *
*جرب ان تعامل الرب الاله*
*بحب صادق ستجد ان حياتك اجمل بكثير مما مضى *
*بقلمى *
*johna*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كل الاشياء تعمل معى للخير للذين يحبون الرب *
> 
> *الموضوع كله على كلمه اللى بيحبون الرب*
> *يعنى ايه حب ربنا*
> ...


 

وااااااااااااااااو

تسلم ايدك يا جون بجد

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كل الاشياء تعمل معى للخير للذين يحبون الرب *
> 
> *الموضوع كله على كلمه اللى بيحبون الرب*
> *يعنى ايه حب ربنا*
> ...


 
كلمات أكثر من رائعه ياجون ربنا يعوضك ويكون معاك​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااو
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا جون بجد
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


_* ربنا يخليكى يا زوزااااااااا*_
_*نورت يا باشا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كلمات أكثر من رائعه ياجون ربنا يعوضك ويكون معاك​


_* ربنا يخليكى يا توتا وربنا يقدم الصالح  وينشر كلمته للجميع*_​


----------



## Critic (9 أبريل 2011)

*



كل الاشياء تعمل معى للخير للذين يحبون الرب 
الموضوع كله على كلمه اللى بيحبون الرب
يعنى ايه حب ربنا
يعنى علاقتنا متصله 
يعنى نحس بشوق لربنا بجد 
مش وقت لما نكون فى ضيق بس لا 
احنا نحيا بكل قوة فى طريق رفع اسم الرب
يعنى ايه نحب ربنا 
يعنى نخاف على شعوره
يعنى منعملش الخطيه علشان 
عارفين ان الخطيه بزعله مننا
نترك تجاهله فى كل الاوقات
الا وقت الحزن والضيق
ان يكون الرب هو املآ الوحيد فى هذه الارض
ان نتحدث بكل ثقه 
معك لا اريد شيئآ على الارض
تفتكر 
انك تقدرتبعد عن الكون دا كله وتعيش لربنا بس ؟
تقدر تقوله 
ابى وامى قد تركانى ام الرب فقبلنى
كم هى مهينه ان الرب 
بكل مجده يتمنى منى ان ياخذ منا 
حب كحب الحبيب وهو افضل بكثير من حبيب
تعلو نرجع لربنا بجد
بالصلاه اكيد هنكون احسن 
ياريت نكمل فى طريق الرب 
وعندما نقول ان
كل الاشياء تعمل معآ للخير
نكون على ثقة كبيرة اننا نحب الرب الاله
وحتى ان لم نحبه فهو صبصنع لنا كل ما نريد
ولكن اخى العزيز 
جرب ان تعامل الرب الاله
بحب صادق ستجد ان حياتك اجمل بكثير مما مضى 
بقلمى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**جميلة جدا يا رائد الحب *


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *جميلة جدا يا رائد الحب *


_*ربنا يخليك يا كريتيك*_
_*نورت بامانه  ربنا يعوضك يا جميل *_​


----------



## مارينا جوورج (12 مايو 2011)

روعه وجميلة اوى اوى يا جون 
 فعلا ونعم الاصدقاء


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

مارينا جوورج قال:


> روعه وجميلة اوى اوى يا جون
> فعلا ونعم الاصدقاء


_* مرسى يا مارينا نورتى يا باشا *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

_*القى على الرب كل همك وخاليه فى حضنه ياخدك يضمك 
يقدر يشيل عنك حزنك وهمك وفى الفرحة تفضل باقى عمرك 
فكر صح هتلاقيه هو اللى راسم ومخطط كل لحظات عمرك
متخفش من الايام واوجعها لان مهما حصل اخرتها الفرحة هترجعلك
وبحب يسوع هتحكيله وهيسمعلك
JOHNA*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2011)

جميل اوى اوى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مريم12 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*القى على الرب كل همك وخاليه فى حضنه ياخدك يضمك
> يقدر يشيل عنك حزنك وهمك وفى الفرحة تفضل باقى عمرك
> فكر صح هتلاقيه هو اللى راسم ومخطط كل لحظات عمرك
> متخفش من الايام واوجعها لان مهما حصل اخرتها الفرحة هترجعلك
> ...



*راااااائعة جداااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*القى على الرب كل همك وخاليه فى حضنه ياخدك يضمك
> يقدر يشيل عنك حزنك وهمك وفى الفرحة تفضل باقى عمرك
> فكر صح هتلاقيه هو اللى راسم ومخطط كل لحظات عمرك
> متخفش من الايام واوجعها لان مهما حصل اخرتها الفرحة هترجعلك
> ...




الله يا جوووووون

كلام كنت محتاجاه اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل اوى اوى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


_* نورتى يا مارينا *_​*


مريم12 قال:



 راااااائعة جداااااااا​

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 مرسى يا مريومة ربنا يبركيك​


روزي86 قال:



الله يا جوووووون

كلام كنت محتاجاه اوي

تسلم ايدك

أنقر للتوسيع...

نورتى وكويس انها جات فى وقتها​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

_1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة ولجام العقب

2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه

3_لا تسال ان تجرى الامور حسب هواك لان الله اسبق معرفة منك بمصالحك

4_لا يجوز ان تكون لدينا كلمة حق ونصمت بحجة الوداعة 

5_القلق رجل عجوز منحنى الظهر يحمل حملا من الريش ظنا انة من الرصاص

6_ان قوة اللة قادرة ان تصنع العجائب ولكنها تنتظر ابمانك 

7_ان الحكيم لا يكون حكيم الا اذا حاسب نفسة اولا 

8_ النفس التى تعيش بالمحبة اكثر اتساعا من السماء

9_اذهب واصطلح مع من اساء اليك قبل ان باتى هو ويعتزر لك وسرق اكلبلا

10_ان لم تستطيع ان تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعل الاقل لا تكون سببا فى تعبهم 

11_كما ان الا رض لا تسقط لانها اسفل هكذا من يضع نفسة ( يتواضع) ايضا لا يسقط

12_ اطلب التوبة قبل ان يطلبك الموت 

13_ اذا حوربت بجمال الجسد فتذكر نتانته لعد الموت فتسترسح

14-ليس جيدا ان نبنى بيوت غيرنا وبيتا مهدوم

15_فى اى مكان توجد فية كن صغيرا بين اخواتك وخادمهم 

16_ لا تحول وجهك عن دموع المسكين لئلا تحتقر دموعكفى زمن الشدة

17_اذا اكمل الانسان جميع الفضائل وفى قلبه حقد على اخية فهو غريب عن الله 

18_ الله ليس محتاجا الى الذهب الذى تقدمة بكبرياء بل للفلسين الذين تقدمهم بانسحاق


19_ هناك اشخاص لا يتوبون لانهم لايشعرون بسو حالتهم وكل ذلك لانهم لا يحاسبون انفسهم 

20_ اولاد الله كلما يدخلون فى تجارب يختبرون الله ويزوفو حلاوتة ويرون اللة فى الاحداث والشدة

21_الذى يكرم اى انسان من اجل الله يجد معونة من كل انسان باشارة من يد الله الخفية

22_الاشياء المنكسرةلا قيمة لها ولكن ما اثمن القلب المنكسر امام الله 

23_لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسا اعمالكم وتعب المحلة التى اظهرتموهانحو اسمة اذا قد خدمتم القديسين وتخدمونهم

24_بالهدو والطمانينة تكون قو تكم 

25_الجهاد فى الموت خير من الحياة فى الخطيه

26_من يجد زوجة يجد خيراااا

JOHNA
المصدر
كنوز وليست كلامات​​_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة ولجام العقب
> 
> 2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه
> 
> ...



*صحييييييييييح هي كنوز وليش كلمات
كلام رائع جداا
ميرسي ليك وربنا يبارك حيااتك*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *صحييييييييييح هي كنوز وليش كلمات*
> *كلام رائع جداا*
> *ميرسي ليك وربنا يبارك حيااتك*


_* نورتى يا باشا *_
_*ربنا يبركيك والكلمة تعمل الصالح ليكى *_​


----------



## ارووجة (27 مايو 2011)

فكرة جميلة ربنا يبارككم جميعا
شكرا ليك ياجون موضوع قييم وهتابع معاكم

وفعلا زي ماقلتو لما اكون بعيدة عن ربنا بحس بضيقة وكل الناس وكل شي ضدي
ولما كون قريبة منه... المشاكل تنحل بسرعة واكون سعيدة معاه حتى لو كنت وسط الهموم


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى كلام اكتررر من رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> فكرة جميلة ربنا يبارككم جميعا
> شكرا ليك ياجون موضوع قييم وهتابع معاكم
> 
> وفعلا زي ماقلتو لما اكون بعيدة عن ربنا بحس بضيقة وكل الناس وكل شي ضدي
> ولما كون قريبة منه... المشاكل تنحل بسرعة واكون سعيدة معاه حتى لو كنت وسط الهموم


_* مرسى يا باشا نورتى *_
_*وربنا يعوض تعبيك ومتحسيش بخنقه تانى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى كلام اكتررر من رااائع*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتيك ويبركيك*_
_*نورتى يا امى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*لماذا تتركنى هكذا لماذا يا ربى مش انا ابنك*
*ليه تسبنى اعيش خاطى وحيد بعيد عنك*
*خطيتى مكتفانى والحزن بقى موجود علشانى وبقيت انا حد تانى*
*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياربى فاكر زمان وانا صغير*
*مكنتش بعرف حد غيريك*
*مكنتش اعرف احزان ولا اوجاع*
*بشوف ناس كتير فرحانين*
*وناس كتير تعبانين زى ومجروحين*
*انت سايبنا ليه قلبك قوى علينا*
*ليه يااحن قلب*
*يارق اب*
*ياربى نزلت واتصلبت علشان مين مش علشانى*
*ليه سايبنى فى الهلاك ليه دانا محتاجلك*
*يارب خاليك معايا متسبنيش مد ايديك اضربنى*
*ع قلبى شوفه اسى ازاى عليك ازاى كان بيسهر ليل لحد غيرك*
*ازاى كان بيصحى الصبح من غير ما يحن ليك*
*ياربى متحاجلك تعبان اوى من غيرك*
*كلاماتى المر دى ليك مش لحد تانى وعارف ان*
*جرحك وصلبيك كان علشانى بس محتاج لايدك اوووووووووى*
*بجد من ابنك*
*او اللى كان ابنك*
*وبقولك صدقنى بحبك*​

المصدر 
*عتاب مع الله *​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لماذا تتركنى هكذا لماذا يا ربى مش انا ابنك*
> *ليه تسبنى اعيش خاطى وحيد بعيد عنك*
> *خطيتى مكتفانى والحزن بقى موجود علشانى وبقيت انا حد تانى*
> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياربى فاكر زمان وانا صغير*
> ...


*
يعني بجد مش عارفة أقول إيه 
كلمات أكثر من رائعة يا جون و إجت في وقتها 
تسلم إيديك 

ربنا يكون معنا جميعا و يبعد عنا كل ضيق و تعب و شدة 
إحنا محتاجينك كتير يا رب ... ساعدنــــــا
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني بجد مش عارفة أقول إيه *
> *كلمات أكثر من رائعة يا جون و إجت في وقتها *
> *تسلم إيديك *​
> *ربنا يكون معنا جميعا و يبعد عنا كل ضيق و تعب و شدة *
> *إحنا محتاجينك كتير يا رب ... ساعدنــــــا*​


_* الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*_​


----------



## vetaa (28 مايو 2011)

*رووووووووووعه وكلمات جميله
واحساس اجمل

ويااااااارب رجعنا كلنا ليك بكل قلوبنا وعقولنا

ميرسى يا جون
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *رووووووووووعه وكلمات جميله*
> 
> *واحساس اجمل*​
> *ويااااااارب رجعنا كلنا ليك بكل قلوبنا وعقولنا*​
> *ميرسى يا جون*​


_*امين *_
_*الشكر لربنا يا فيتا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

*كلمات ترنيمة في حزنٍ      شديد*

 *   1.  في حزن شديد و انسحاق أكيد*
* فسألت في عجب لم كل ذا التعب*

 *  رأيت الحبيب فوق عود الصليب*
* فتجسد السبب إثمي يبدو هائلا*

 *    القرار*

* يا من فوق الصليب*
 *   إمحو إثمي يا حبيب*


 *   2.   في وقت الهجوع و انطفاء الشموع*
* كل شوكة به قد غرستها أنا*

 *  رأيت يسوع باكيا بالدموع*
* فهرعت إليه و صرخت قائلا*

 *   3.   يا ربى الحبيب إني اعترف*
* لك عهدي يا يسوع لن أحزنك أبدا *

 *  إثمي قد جعل قلبك ينزف*
* صوتي في كل الربوع سينادى قائلا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كلمات ترنيمة في حزنٍ شديد*​
> 
> *1. في حزن شديد و انسحاق أكيد*
> *فسألت في عجب لم كل ذا التعب*​
> ...


_*جميله اوى يا روزى *_
_*ربنا يعوضيك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا جون

انت الاجمل


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

الخجل 

الخجل فضيلة إن أحسن الانسان استخدامها. ولكن الشيطان كثيرا ما يستخدم الخجل بطريقة تساعد علي السقوط:  

* مثال ذلك إنسان بار جلس وسط اناس. فإذا بهم يتكلمون كلاما رديئا من  الناحية الخلقية. أو يتحدثون بالسوء في سيرة شخص له مكانته. ويشهرون به. أو  يسردون قصصا غير لائقة. وهذا الانسان البار الجالس وسطهم الذي لم يكن  يتوقع كل هذا. أخذ يفكر في أن يتركهم وينسحب.. ولكن يأتيه شيطان الخجل.  ويرغمه علي البقاء.. فيستمر جالسا. ويمتلئ عقله بأفكار ما كان يجب مطلقا أن  تجول بذهنه!  

* مثال آخر: عن طريق الخجل قد يوقع علي تزكية لا يرضاها ضميره!  

أو يوقع علي أي بيان أو قرار. هو في داخله غير راض عنه. أو يشترك في مديح شخص لا يستحق ذلك.. وإن حاول أن يمتنع. يقف أمامه الخجل!  

*** 

وقد يجعل الشيطان فتاة تخجل من ملابسها المحتشمة!  

وذلك إن كان التيار العام علي عكس ذلك.. أو يجعلها تخجل من تدينها بوجه  عام: تخجل أن يعرف عنها أنها تؤدي الصلوات في مواعيدها. أو تخجل من رفض  دعوة الي حفل معين لا تستريح له روحياتها. أو من رفض الاشتراك في أنواع  الترفيه..  

وبالمثل قد يخجل شاب متدين من رفض سيجارة تقدم له من زميل أو أستاذ له! وكم من خطايا يقع فيها البعض بسبب شيطان الخجل!  

*** 





والمفروض أن يرفض المتدين هذا الخجل. ويبعد عن مجالاته  

أو يجد له سبباً يخرج به من الاحراج بلباقة. أو أن يكون قوي الشخصية يستطيع  أن يدافع عن موقفه الروحي بإقناع الآخرين.. أو علي الأقل يبعد عن الصحبة  التي تحرجه وعن المناسبات التي يتعرض فيها لحرب الخجل..  

عجيب أن المتدينين يخجلون من تدينهم. بينما الخاطئون تكون لهم جرأة وجسارة في أخطائهم وفي انتقادهم للجو الروحي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

_*مستوى المجموعة فى تدنى مستمر فاصبح حال البشر ليس بحالهم فى الماضى 
ولم تعد الاحزان هى مطلبهم 
ولم يعد للدموع مكان فى عيونهم
ولم تعد للجروح مكان فى داخلهم
ولم يعد لى مكان فى قلوبهم 
فهل السبب هو العودة الى احضان الفادى
لا اعلم ولكنى اتمنى ان يكون هذا هو السبب*_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا جووووووووووووون


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مستوى المجموعة فى تدنى مستمر فاصبح حال البشر ليس بحالهم فى الماضى
> ولم تعد الاحزان هى مطلبهم
> ولم يعد للدموع مكان فى عيونهم
> ولم تعد للجروح مكان فى داخلهم
> ...



*كلنا بنتمنى كده
ياريت كل الاحزان تروح والدموع تخلص او تتبدل بدموع تانيه وهي
 الفرحه بالرجوع الى احضان الفادي
ربنا قادر يبدل كل حاجه 
ميرسي ليك وع موضوعك الاكتر من الرائع
*


----------



## نونوس14 (31 مايو 2011)

*الموضوع ده راااااااائع جدااااااا*
*ميرسى كتير ع الافكار الحلوة دى يا جون*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (31 مايو 2011)

*تحفة بجد يا جون 
و انت و روزايتى بذلتوا مجهود رائع 
فعلا احنا محتاجين نرجع لحضن يسوع تانى 
و يمكن اللى بيحصل ده ارادة ربنا 
ميرررسى بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

قبل ان ارسل اليك هذة الرسالة صليت من اجلك هل لديك 60 ثانية من اجلى لله من فضلك اتل هذة الصلاة الصغيرة لمن ارسل هذه الرسالة لك.
( يا الله ابانا بارك صديقى الذى ارسل لى هذة الرسالة بالبركة التى تراة محتاجا اليها اليوم امللئ حياتة بسلامك ونعمتك وقوتك فى طريقة اليك اعطى كل سؤال قلبو واعمل الصالح لحياتو )..ثم ارسلها الى 10اخرين وفى خلال ساعات سيكون هناك 10 اشخاص صلوا من اجلك وستكون قد جعلت اشخاص كثيرين يصلون من اجل اخرين
الراسل 
حملة الرجوع الى احضان الفادى​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدااا بجد كلام معزي 
تسلم ايدك يا جون
الرب يباركم


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

*روعة يا جون *
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2011)

*جميل خالص يا جون
ربنا يعوضك
واسمحلى احط رابط موضوع لسه كاتباه حالا يا رب يفيدكم ويعجبكم*
*قابلوا ضيقاتكم بالصبر والصلاه ..!!! ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بعد الانتشار السريع لمرض الحزن الذى اصبح يسيطر على الجميع هنا او هناك *_
> _*يقول البعض انه لا يعرف السبب*_
> _*بنحن مثل المفلوج الذى اتى به اصدقائة الى الرب يسوع*_
> _*تذكر اهل تملك هؤلاء الاصدقاء ؟؟؟*_
> ...



*فعلا ياجون كلامك حقيقى وصحيح 100% بعدنا عن الرب سبب احزنا
الرب قادر يرجعنا الى حضنة
نحن بمفردنا لا نستطيع
ولكن نطلب منك يارب المجد ان ترجعنا إليكأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

_*في الستينات اعتاد أحد الرهبان الشيوخ أن يزور كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس باسبورتنج، وكان يدخل الهيكل ليجلس القرفصاء يكاد كل القداس وذلك بسبب شيخوخته وعجزه عن الوقوف أو الركوع. كان يخفي وجهه بيديه وكانت دموعه تنساب بلا توقف. 
لاحظه أحد الشبان فاقتاده يومًا إلى بيت أقاربه وهناك أصرَّ أن يعرف ماذا وراء هذه الدموع الغزيرة. 
قال له الراهب الشيخ: 
"لم أذكر منذ صبوتي أنني كوَّنت أية علاقات خاطئة مع فتاة أو سيدة، ولا استسلمت قط لفكرٍ شهواني... أحببت العفة وتمتعت بالطهارة، وكنت فرحًا متهللاً. التحقت بالدير وعشت في فرحٍ حقيقي، وإذ أصابني مرض ألزموني بالذهاب إلى المستشفي. 
هناك اهتمت بي ممرضة، بكوني أبًا لها، وإذ ازداد اهتمامها بي مرت بي أفكار غير طاهرة، خشيت على نفسي من أفكاري بالرغم مما اتسمت به هذه الممرضة من أدب وطهارة. 
أصررت على ترك المستشفي وبقيت منذ ذلك الحين أبكي ضعفي بلا انقطاااااع......
وضعت خطيتي أمامي في كل حين حتى لا أسقط!" 
قال له الشاب: "إنها مجرد أفكار منذ سنوات طويلة، فلماذا كل هذه الدموع 
أبديتي ثمينة! أخشى أن أفقد مجدي في الرب. 
- هل دموعك تحطم سلامك 
- دموعي تملأني فرحًا وسلامًا، وتثبت رجائي في مخلصي الذي هيأ لي 
- موضعًا في حضن أبيه! 






يااااه لروعة الرهبان بيبكوا بمراااره
كثيييييييييراااااااااااا
لمجرد خطية فكر
فما بالكوا احنا بنعمل الخطايا
بالفعل ولم نفطن لها وكاننا لم نفعل شىء
عرفين ليه انا بتكلم عن الندم والتوبه الصادقه 
لانى مره قريت مثل بسيط عن هذا الموضوع
ان لو حد بتحبه جه مد ايده ليك ادالك تفاحه جميله جداااا وشهيه للنظر لكن لقيت ايده دى اللى مددها ليك متسخه جدا وكلها طينه وعليها حشرات
هل هتقبل ان تاخد التفاحه الجميله الشهيه للنظر
دى وتاكلها 
بالطبع هترفضها 
كذلك لما تروح تعترف وقلبك كله فى الشهوه
واعترافك ده مجرد كلام 
وبالطبع يتكرر فى كل جلسة اعتراف
فلا يقدرالمسيح انا يقبله منك
يعنى دخلت زى ما خرجت




ممكن تقول معى الصلاه دى !!

! فرِّح قلبي بدموع التوبة! 

هب لي يا رب دموعًا نقية، تمتزق دموع التوبة بدموع الفرح .... 

أذكر خطاياي وضعفاتي في كل حين،
وأذكر حبك العجيب بلا انقطاع.

روحك القدوس يبكتني على خطاياي،
روحك القدوس يهبني ثمر الفرح والسلام.

فرح قلبي بدموع التوبة الصاااادقة!* _​



_*منقول *_
_*المصدر*_ 
_دموع راهب شيخ _


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

* صرخة خاطى *
*




*​ 
*انا مش عارف ايه اللى بيحصل دا بس واثق برضو ان كله للخير*
*خطيه وتفريق *
*خيانه وعليك تحريض*
*وانت مصمم انى ابنك الجميل !!!!!*
*طب ازاى فهمهانى*
*انهى حب دا *
*اللى يخليك تحبنى وانا كل يوم بخونك ؟*
*اللى يخليك تقدم ايد مساعدة*
*وانا برفض ايدك*
*ايه الحب دا ياربى *
*ايه العطف دا ياربى*
*وليه منى كل الجفاء دا ياربى*
*فهمنى لو كنت بتحبنى*
*لانى شهوتى كسرتنى وزلتنى*
*وابليس بيا لعب لعبه *
*العرايس المتحركة*
*يرضيك اكون كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اكيد لا*
*طيب واقف ليه بعيد *
*ماان بايدى مش هرجع اكيد*
*ما تمد ايدك بقى نفسى احس بطعم السعادة *
*نفسى ابقى ابن يسوع *
*مش ابن الدنيا دى واموت فى تلك الساعة*
*بجد وحشنى عملك فيا اوى *
*صرخة خاطى *
*johna*​


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2011)

*لقد خلقتنا يارب ولن تستقر قلوبنا حتي تستريح فيك *​

*كان الانسان الاول في احضان الله في جنه عدن ثم فصلتة الخطية عن الله وطردتة من الجنه ليعاني الشقاء والتعب ولكنة لم يطلب الرجوع لاحضان الله فناداه الهه للرجوع اليه بالاباء والانبياء والوصايا والذبائح في العهد القديم ولم يتجاوب الا عدد قليل من البشر اما الباقون فظلوا تائهين معذبين بشرورهم .*
*فتجسد المسيح في ملء الزمان وارتفع علي الصليب ليحتضن البشرية ويخلصها بدمه واسس الكنيسة بيته علي الارض ليحتضن فيها كل من يؤمن به ويرجع اليه *
*ضع اليوم احضان الله هدفا لك فتقويك اثناء الامك وتنقذك من خطاياك واسعي بالصلاه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس لتختبرها *

*حقا من احن منك التجي اليه *​


من كتاب معا كل يوم​​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *لقد خلقتنا يارب ولن تستقر قلوبنا حتي تستريح فيك *​
> 
> *كان الانسان الاول في احضان الله في جنه عدن ثم فصلتة الخطية عن الله وطردتة من الجنه ليعاني الشقاء والتعب ولكنة لم يطلب الرجوع لاحضان الله فناداه الهه للرجوع اليه بالاباء والانبياء والوصايا والذبائح في العهد القديم ولم يتجاوب الا عدد قليل من البشر اما الباقون فظلوا تائهين معذبين بشرورهم .*
> *فتجسد المسيح في ملء الزمان وارتفع علي الصليب ليحتضن البشرية ويخلصها بدمه واسس الكنيسة بيته علي الارض ليحتضن فيها كل من يؤمن به ويرجع اليه *
> ...


* جميل جدآ يا سبارو*
*  فى انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## عبير الورد (2 يونيو 2011)

احلى واهم اصدقاء
الرب يباركك موضوع رائع


----------



## مريم12 (2 يونيو 2011)

*راااائع يا جون و ممكن نعتبره تدريب الاسبوع ده 
تسلم ايدك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> * صرخة خاطى *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



بجد ياجون كلامك مؤثر جدا ورااااائع...احلى تقييم


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يونيو 2011)

> *نفسى ابقى ابن يسوع
> مش ابن الدنيا دى واموت فى تلك الساعة
> بجد وحشنى عملك فيا اوى
> *



*فعلا.....*
*شكرا يا جون*
* الرب** يعوض تعبك محبة*​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

انا هشترك بترنيمة..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RUnneI-woY
لماالحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق أكتافى..




لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق أكتافى ...
لما الشر بشوكته بيجرح قدمى الحافى

لما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقى ...  
ألقى دموع التوبة يا ربى دوايا الشافى

• ألقى الراحة ساعة صـلاة بتكون ويــاك ...  
آية أتـأمل فيهـا يـا ربى فى قعـدة معــاك
كلمة أتـأمـل فيهـا باعـشهـا فـى الإنجـيـل ...
تبقى جناح يرفعنى يا ربى وأطير لسماك

• وقتها بالقـى حمـلى دا كلـه خــف وزال ...  
وكأن أنت يا ربى رفعته قوام فى الحــال
بالقى الراحـة يا ربـى حقيقة وأنـا ويـاك ...
تبقى حياتى ملاها سعــادة وفيـهـا ســلام

• بانسى الشوك والشر وبنسى كل خطيــة ...  
وافتكر إن أنا ابن وعود صادقة وسماوية
وافتكر إن أنا أخذت النصرة على إبليس ..
بيك وفتحت بدمـك أنت الفــردوس لـــى

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*"عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي"







كيف تقرأ هذه الآية؟؟؟
عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي.
(مزمور 94: 19)



لسنوات طويلة كنت اقرأها وبالتالي اعيشها هكذا :

عند كثرة همومي في داخلي ،
تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي .


الى ان انار الله قلبي وعقلي ، فبدأت اقرأها واعيشها هكذا :

عند كثرة همومي، 
في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي .


الان ، السؤال لك ، كيف تريد ان تقرأها وتعيشها ، المفتاح والفرق كله في كلمة (في داخلي)،
 ماذا تضع هناك، هل كثرة الهموم، ام تعزيات الله التي تلذذ النفس ؟؟؟؟


+ اطرد من داخلك الهم والحزن، وضع بدلا منه تعزيات الرب، وستعيش حياة ملؤها البركة والتلذذ بشخص الرب نفسه .+

الرب يبارك حياتكم .

منقووووول
*​


----------



## sparrow (3 يونيو 2011)

*تهبني عطاياك وكاني وحدي موضوع حبك ,, الهي حيثما اكون اجدك امامي *
 
*يالله ان عنايتك بي عظيمة . ليس فقط في خلقه العالم وخلقتي علي صورتك ومثالك وفدائك لي علي الصليب . بل وايضا رعايتك اليومية لي في اهتمام يفوق كل عقل وحينما يهملني الكثيرون اشعر بعنايتك . بل ترفعني من ضعفي وتمجدني وتستر علي .*
*وفي اي مكان اذهب اليه او اي ظروف صعبه اطلبك , فتسرع الي وتنقذني , كم هي فرحتي بوجودك معي وطمانينه قلبي الذي ينزع عني شعور بالوحده اتمتع بعشرتك *

*تامل بركات وجود الله معك ليزداد شعورك بمحبته *​


*من كتاب معا كل يوم *​​


----------



## sparrow (5 يونيو 2011)

*لا اخاف شرا *​

*فالمطلوب من صاحب الهموم ان يذهب يغني بالكلمة عند ( كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي ) ويهتف باسم رب الجنود ( ان نزل علي جيش لا يخاف قلبي )*
*يقتحم الضيق والهم والغم وتهديد الموت مناديا ( اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني )*
*هذه هي كلمة الله اعظم من جيش واقوي من الموت ..*
*يا اخوه انظروا نحن لا نهرب من هموم الدنيا ولن نعلو فوق موجتها نحن لا نرهب المسئوليات حتي ولو كانت فوق قدرتنا واكثر من طاقتنا فلنا في يمين العلي معضد ومعين يرفعنا فوق متون اعدائنا .. هذه هي كلمة الله تناطح كل هموم العالم وتغلب لان صورة هموم العالم خدعه انها خيال ولكن كلمة الله حق . الهموم تزول وكلمة الله لا تزول *​

*السائح الروسي لما احرق كوخه قفز من النافذه وفي عبه مخطوطه الثمين واخد يهتف قد نجا الانجيل ...*​ 
*اذا المت بنا كل المحن وحاصرتنا الهموم ولم يبق لنا من الدنيا شئ ولا احد ,, فلنهتف قد نجا الانجيل *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*البساطة*

*





البساطة أمر ممدوح ومطلوب منا فى حياتنا وعلاقتنا بالآخرين , فالشخص البسيط روحياً هو البرئ كالأطفال وقلبه نقى , ليس لديه مكر أو خبث
 يتعامل بسهولة ومحبة ويتمتع ببساطة اللسان بكلماته المتواضعة المملؤة محبة ورحمة , وله قلب بسيط خالى من سوء الظن أو الشك فى أفعال الناس , وهذا ينال بركة من الله , الرب حافظ البسطاء " (مز 116 : 6).

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويملأها بساطة روحية.
آميــــــــن
*​


----------



## sparrow (7 يونيو 2011)

*بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه*​ 
*من الامور التي تضعف تدبيرنا الروحي جدااا عدم ادراكنا لقوة الايمان ثم عدم استخدامنا لهذه القوة في حياتنا فالايمان هبه يعطيها الله للانسان ليستخدمها في تدبير حياته فهي قوة وطاقه روحية اضافية اعلي من كافة القوي البشرية الطبيعية التي يعتمد عليها الانسان فكل ما يعسر علي الانسان عمله او تنفيذه بقوته وقدرته وكل امكانياته يستطيع ان يعمله بالايمان *
*والمسيح افهمنا ذلك بوضوح انه بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا لذلك شجعنا جداا ان يكون لنا ايمان به ائ نثق بقوته وقدرته اللانهائية . ثم اعطانا سر الصلاه المستجابة بواسطة اسمه ,, مهما سالتم باسمي فذلك افعله *
*والشروط الايجابية لنوال سر الايمان : *​ 
*هي تسليم النفس لله تماما كما يستسلم طفل لابيه ببساطه قلب واتضاع حقيقي وطاعه مستعده لتنفيذ كل امر والواقع ان الطفل لا يستسلم لابيه الا من واقع احساسه بانه قادر ان يحفظ نفسه فالايمان يعتمد اعتمادا شديدا علي معرفه قدرة الله ولكن سر الايمان يعتمد علي التسليم الفعلي لهذه القدرة *
*هناك فرق فالايمان بالله شئ ومحبته شئ اخر ولكن اذا اجتمعا معا ظهرت منهما قوة جديدة هي الثقه بالله ثقه عظمي .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

> هناك فرق فالايمان بالله شئ ومحبته شئ اخر ولكن اذا اجتمعا معا ظهرت منهما قوة جديدة هي الثقه بالله ثقه عظمي .



*آميــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## sparrow (10 يونيو 2011)

*اما الايمان فهو الثقه بما يرجي والايقان بامور لا تري *

*عندما تهب الرياح وتعلو امواج المشاكل وضيقات الحياه نحتاج الي قارب للنجاه , قارب ينقذنا من الغرق ويعطينا الامل في حياه جديدة . هذا القارب هو الايمان , الذي به نحيا مع الله في ثقه ورجاء ثابت , رغم كل الضيقات . هذا القارب - اي الايمان - هو عين الانسان المسيحي الروحية , التي تجعله يري كل ما هو وراء الماديات , يري الحياه الابدية , يري عمل المسيح في الكنيسة والاسرار , يري المنقذ للمشكله , رغم استمرارها وعدم حلها بعد . *
*فالايمان هو الصخرة التي نقف عليها , فنري المسيح فاتحا احضانه لنا . يمد يده ليساعدنا , ويقول لنا : ان كان لكم ايمان مثل حبه صغيرة كالخردل , لكنتم تنقلون الجبال من اماكنها . اعطني يا ربي والهي هذ الايمان , الذي يسندتي في طريقي معك *​ 
*اسندني يارب فاخلص *​


----------



## sparrow (16 يونيو 2011)

*افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي , لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح *​

*كان بولس قد اصيب بمرض في جسده , ربما نوع من الحمي , فصلي ثلاث مرات بتوسل , وكان رد الرب عليه بايه ذات نعمة وقدر عظيم . تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل ويفهم منها امتناع الرب عن استجابه صلاته . *
*ولكن هل الرب فعلا لا يستجيب ؟ اطلاقا , ولكنه يستجيب سرا , بان يؤيد الانسان الذي يستصرخ الي الله من الضعف ,بان يهبه قوة تجعله يبلغ بها الكمال بدون ان يعمل له ما يريده !! وهذا الرد في الحقيقه تقريبا هوالذي يفوز به المصلون من اجل ضعفاتهم , لان الرب يسوع وعد انه يستجيب طالبيه , بان يمدهم بالقوة التي تكملهم في النعمه , لان معظم صلوات الناس وطلباتهم هي , للاسف من اجل امور هذه الحياه , وهذا غير وارد في اجنده الصلوات لدي الرب*
*فلابد ان يتعلم اولاد الله ان لا يصلوا من اجل حياه هذا الدهر الفاني ,, وبولس الرسول يقول انه في نهايه المطاف سيكون الذي يستخدم هذا العالم كالذي لم يستخدمة . فسيان عند الرب ان كنا اغنياء او فقراء كنا اصحاء ام اشداء او ضعاف ومتوعكين , لانه قادر ان يجعل الضعيف اشد واقوي من القوي,, ان هو التجا الي الرب واكمل صلواته . وقادر ايضا ان يشدد الضعيف والمريض ليكون افضل من القوي والسليم . *​

*هكذا يبدو ان الصلوات التي نصليها قد تستجاب او لا تستجاب - بحسب تصورنا - لان عند الرب استجابات للصلوات لا ندري بها . *​​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

فكره الموضوع روعه جدا
وكل التاملات جميله
متابعه معاكم

يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

*تحدث مع الله بمحبته, كما كان يحدثه داود في مزاميره*​​*
*​ *كأن تقول له :*​ *اشتاقت نفسي اليك*​ *عطشت نفسي اليك*​ *كما يشتاق الآيل الي جداول المياه*​ *كذلك اشتاقت نفسي اليك يا الله*​ *متي أقف واتراءي امام الله*​ *باسمك ارفع يدي*​ *فتشبع نفسي كما من لحم ودسم*​ *محبوب هو اسمك يارب*​ *هو طول النهار تلاوتي*​ *استخدم في صلواتك عبارات الحب ومشاعر الحب وتدرب علي ذلك حتي يتعوده قلبك كما يتعوده لسانك, تقول كما في التسبحة "قلبي ولساني يسبحان القدوس" ...*​ ​ *بالاضافة الي صوات المزامير والأجبية , لتكن لك صلواتك الخاصة التي تقولها من كل قلبك*​ *التي تفتح فيها قلبك لله, وتحدثه عن كل أمورك: عن كل مشاعرك وأفكارك, وعن حروبك وضعفاتك, وعن مشاكلك وسقطاتك, وتسأله المشورة والمعونة, وتطلب منه القوة والبركة, كل ذلك دون أن تتصنع أفكارا أو كلمات أو مشاعر, انما تتكلم مع الله كما أنت, مثلما جاءه الابن الضال بنفس ملابسه القذرة التي عمل بها في رعي الخنازير, واطلب منه أن يهبك محبته كعطية مجانية من عنده,*​ *وقل له :*​ *لا تحرمني يارب من محبتك*​​​+++++++++++++​*الشيخ الروحاني
*​ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

_*دمو**ع التوبه لا تسقط الا من شخص يعرف قيمة خطيته وماذا تفعل الخطيه برب المجد
فيقول سيدنا البابا شنودة
هناك اشخاص لا يتوبون لانهم لايشعرون بسو حالتهم وكل ذلك لانهم لا يحاسبون انفسهم 
حاسب نفسك وبصدق فى كل مرة وعد الى الرب يسوع فى اقرب فرصة ومن اسرع طريق
لكى لا تهلك بسبب جهلك لان الرب يقف فى الخارج ينتظرك ان تفتح له قلبك
...*__*لا تهتم ان كان قلبك ملوثآ بخطايا العالم وشهواته
لان الرب دائمآ ما يفرح بالخطاة وليس القديسين
اعطى لنفسك لحظة ندم حقيقيه 
قول لربنا انا فعلآ محتاجلك
واتاكد انه مش هيسيبك محتار او مخنوق*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياريت فعلا نرجع لحضن الفادي لانه احن حضن في الكون كله وكل اللي في العالم هيزول لكن حضنك انت يارب مش يزول ارجع قبل فوات الاوان*
*روووووووووووعة يا جون ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*



*_​ 

_*لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى لا تفرحى فى يا ملعونتى*_
_*فان سقطت ساقوم *_
_*وانى جلست فى الظلمة فالرب لى نور*_
_*انظرى واعلمى الى من تتحدثى*_
_*فانا ابن ملك الملوك*_
_*انا ابن يسوع*_
_*وليس عبدآ لكى*_
_*لا يخدعكى تفكيريك*_
_*وتقولى انى لكى صرت عبدآ*_
_*لا فانا لن اكون عبدآ الا لربى والهى*_
_*فهو يعلم بسوا حالتى*_
_*وهو ايضآ الطبيب الشافى فى دنيتى*_
_*وهو الوحيد القادر على نجاتى من ضيقتى*_
_*اعلم يا ملعونة *_
_*انكى ذكية ومكارة وتكونى فى بعض الاوقات حنونه*_
_*لكى يسقط فيكى الاغبياء امثالى وذلك فقط لتزيدى عددالساقطين من المسكونة*_
_*ولكن للاسف ندميك سيزيد لانى الى الرب عاد فى القريب*_
_*ايتها الملعونة يا من تسقطى حتى القديسين من المسكونة*_
_*لا يزال فى قلبى رجاء انى اعود مرة اخرى *_
_*لكى احى تحت اقدام ربى وحبيبى*_
_*ملكى والوحيد الذى سيحمل معى صليبى*_
_*اشكرك يالهى على هذه المحبه الصادقة الخاليه من *_
_*طلبات او اشتهيات*_
_*خاطى ونادم*_
_*johna*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*روووعه يا جوون 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووعه يا جوون *
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


_* مرسى يا دونا نورتى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

_*طلب صلاة لاجل  كل عابر ان يثبت فى ايمانه *_
_*ولكل من ترك المسيح ان يعود الى احضان الاب*_
_*ياريت يا جماعه بجد محتاجينلها جدآآآآآآ*_
_*ياريت محدش يستخسر الصلاه لاجل اخواته*_
_*بس الثالوث القدوس *_
_*يارب يسوع المسيح يا حامل خطايا العالم*_
_*يا من رفعت عنا احزاننا *_
_*يا من اعطيت يميننا ان تهلك عدو الخير*_
_*ياالله  يا يسوع نرجو منك ان تقف بكل من اراد *_
_*النووووور ان تعطيه اكتافآ  قادرة على تحمل كل ما يعطيه له عدو الخير*_
_*يالهى انت حى ونحن نعلم بذلك *_
_*يالهى يا مصدر قوتى*_
_*انت الوحيد الذى تسهر لاجل راحتى*_
_*ارجو ليس الراحة فى دنيتى*_
_*ولكن ان تضع يدك وتبارك اختى واخى*_
_*يالله يا قدوس *_
_*كل من ترك يدك ومسك يد عدو الخير انت الوحيد القادر ترجعه *_
_*متسيبهوش يا رب مدله ايدك من تانى *_
_*نور عنيه بمحبتك*_
_*يااااااااااارب *_
_*كن معاهم وحافظ عليهم عرفهم انك حى*_
_*قويهم ونقيهم من كل شر *_
_*امين *_​


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*طلب صلاة لاجل  كل عابر ان يثبت فى ايمانه *_
> _*ولكل من ترك المسيح ان يعود الى احضان الاب*_
> _*ياريت يا جماعه بجد محتاجينلها جدآآآآآآ*_
> _*ياريت محدش يستخسر الصلاه لاجل اخواته*_
> ...



*أستجب يا رب​*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2011)

*15 أَنَا أَرْعَى غَنَمِي وَأُرْبِضُهَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.
16 وَأَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ، وَأَسْتَرِدُّ الْمَطْرُودَ، وَأَجْبِرُ الْكَسِيرَ، وَأَعْصِبُ الْجَرِيحَ، وَأُبِيدُ السَّمِينَ وَالْقَوِيَّ، وَأَرْعَاهَا بِعَدْل.*


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2011)

*صلاه رائعه
ربنا يرد كل ضال لحضنه
ونبقى كلنا ف الاخر مع بعض
ويقويي الجميع

*​


----------



## sparrow (30 يونيو 2011)

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*امين يارب استجب*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*طلب صلاة لاجل كل عابر ان يثبت فى ايمانه *_​
> _*ولكل من ترك المسيح ان يعود الى احضان الاب*_
> _*ياريت يا جماعه بجد محتاجينلها جدآآآآآآ*_
> _*ياريت محدش يستخسر الصلاه لاجل اخواته*_
> ...


* امييييييييييين يا رب*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع و تأمل فى منتهى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sparrow (10 يوليو 2011)

في داخلي ينبوع الحياة ​

عاش القديس كونن في سوريا في القرن الاول , واجبره والده علي الزواج فعاش بتولا مع زوجته وصلي الي الله ليعرفه بنفسه فظهر له الملاك ميخائيل وارشده ان يذهب الي احد الرسل , الذي علمه اصول الايمان وعمده وناوله من الاسرار واعطاه الله موهبه عمل المعجزات واخراج الشياطين , 
ان اعظم عطية نلتها من الله هي انك ولدت مسيحيا ونلت الطبيعه الجديده في المعمودية لتتشبه بالله وتخلص من خطاياك كلها في سر الاعتراف , ثم تتحد بالمسيح في التناول من جسده ودمه . 

وهذه العطية لا تنزعها منك ايه ضيقه داخليه او خارجية ​ 
اشكر الله علي انك مسيحي وتتمتع ببركات الكنيسة . ​​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

_*ان كنت قويآ فى دفاعك عن الاشياء فاعلم ان دعمها لك سيجعلك اقوى *_
_*هكذا الحياه فى المسيج*_
_*ان لم تاخذ دعمآ من جسد الرب ودمه ( التناول ـ الصلاه ـ الصوم )*_
_*فستكون اقوى مما كنت عليه سابقآ *_
*وستكون حرب الشيطان معك ليست سهلا بالنسبه له*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

*متـقـولـش انـك ضعـيـف .. قـول الـرب قـوتـي وتسبحـتـي *

*  متـقـولـش انـك خـايـــف .. قـول لا أخــاف شــرا لانــك انــت مـعــي *

*  مـتـقــولــش انـك وحيــد .. قــول انـــا لـســت وحــدي لان الاب مـعــي *

*  مـتـقــولـش انـا مـجـروح .. قــول يـجـرح ويـعـصـب يـسـحــق ويــداه تـشـفـيــان*

 

​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2011)

*فراغ عاطفي

كنت أتحدث مع صديقة لي وكانت تقول انها تمر في فراغ عاطفي

لا يوجد في حياتها أي شخص ليعطيها دفعة للأمام

يملأ حياتها ، يشغل بالها وفكرها ، تحبه ويحبها

أنها تشعر بالملل والكآبة

أجبتها : حب الناس باطل إما حب المخلص فهو ابدي


:::: نعم يا أحبائي ::::
 الكثير منا يمر في حالات من الفراغ العاطفي أحيانا

ويشعر بأنه لا يوجد أي فرح في الحياة أو سبب للاستمرار

لكن هناك شخص واحد فقط هو الذي يملأ كل الكيان

الرب يسوعيا مخلص ، لا تسمح بأن أمر بفراغ نفسي ،

لكن المس حياتي اليوم بيدك ، لمسة خارقة الى المفاصل والمخاخ

ترفع عني كل تشويش أرضي ، تشفي أعماقي ، تشجعني

وتحيط بي شجع روحي ، باركني ، املأ عيوني بجمال من يحبني

انسيني غربتي ، واسبيني بجمال أنت فقط

لأنك أنت يا الرب المحب الألصق من الأخ  

فيملأ الهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه

في المجد في المسيح يسوع فيليبي  19:4 آمين


منقووووول 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

*copy*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

*
   أنا فوق الكل 






ملل ، مشاكل ، تعب ، مرض ، خطية ، كره ، صعوبات مادية ، 

أمور كثيرة تشغل فكرنا وتمنع أن نتمتع في حياتنا  

نكتئب ، ونشعر بأن الحياة بلا معنى وبلا هدف ،

ما زلت واقف في نفس المكان بالرغم من مرور السنين

والتعب والجهد ولكن لم يتحقق شيء مما كنت احلم به

نشعر بأننا محبوسين في نفس الزاوية منذ زمن

ولا نستطيع أن نخرج منها أو نتحرك

ولكن هناك كلمة واحدة فقط تستطيع إخراجنا من هذه الزاوية وهي :

أنا فوق الكل

نعم الرب يسوع فوق الكل .. فوق ضعفك وخطيتك وضغوطك ومشاكلك...

فوق حتى نفسك ويستطيع أن يرفعك فوق الى الأعلى ، كيف هذا ؟ 

فقط لسبب واحد إننا أبنائه وبقوته فقط نستطيع أن نتجاوز كل الضغوطات

لنؤمن بأننا بالرغم من كل هذا هناك رب قوي جبار

يستطيع أن يملك على حياتنا ويشكلها لنكون في القمة .

لكن كيف ؟ فقط آمن وسترى عجائب ،

لنصلي يا رب اجعل قوتك معي ، قويني فيك ،

اجعل كل الصعوبات والاختبارات تحت الأقدام 

وأنا مرتفع فوق الكل

لأنك يا رب أنت صالح بالرغم من شرورنا

ورغم القيود التي نضعها حول أنفسنا

ولكن وعدك إننا سنخرج كل يوم وندخل في العمق معك

وعيوننا نحوك وقلوبنا ملكك آمين  

ملقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتني بكم  1 بطرس 7:5 أمين



copy

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

*لماذا التذمر ؟






جلست في الحديقة العامة و الدموع تملأ عيني ....كنت في غاية الضيق والحزن ، ظروفي في العمل لم تكن على ما يرام، بالإضافة إلى بعض المشاكل الشخصية الأخرى. 

بعد عدة دقائق رأيت طفلاً مقبلاً نحوى و هو يقول : "ما أجمل هذه الوردة رائحتها جميلة جداً ". تعجبت لأن الوردة لم تكن جميلة بل ذابلة ، ولكني أردت التخلص من الطفل فقلت : "فعلاً ، جميلة للغاية ". 

عاد الولد فقال: "هل تأخذيها ؟".

دهشت و لكنى أحسست إنني لو رفضتها سيحزن ، فمددت يدي و قلت : "سأحب ذلك كثيراً، شكراً ".

انتظرت أن يعطيني الوردة و لكن يده بقيت معلقة في الهواء .و هنا أدركت ما لم أدركه بسبب أنانيتي وانشغالي في همومي ....

فالولد كان ضريراً !!

أخذت الوردة من يده، ثم احتضنته و شكرته بحرارة و تركته يتلمس طريقه و ينادى على أمه. بعض من أمور حياتنا تدفعنا للتذمر فهيا بنا نتأملها في ضوء مختلف يدفعنا للشكر.....

فهيا بنا نشكر لأجل : 

الضوضاء ، لأن هذا يعنى إنني أسمع.   

زحمة المرور، لأن هذا يعنى إنني أستطيع أن أتحرك و أخرج من بيتى.    

النافذة المحتاجة للتنظيف و الأواني التي في الحوض، لأن هذا يعنى إنني أسكن في بيت.

البيت غير النظيف بعد زيارة الضيوف،لأن هذا يعنى إن لدى أصدقاء يحبونني.       

الضرائب، لأن هذا يعنى إنني أعمل و أكسب.   

التعب الذي أشعر به في نهاية اليوم، لأن هذا يعنى إن ربنا أعطاني صحة لأتمم واجباتى.    

المنبه الذي يوقظني في الصباح من أحلى نوم، لأن هذا يعنى إننى مازلت على قيد الحياة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

*  الشعور بالرفض والاهانة






هل عانيت في بعض الأحيان بشعور بأنك غير مرغوب بك ؟

هل مررت بمشاعر الإهانة ؟

هل سمعت كلمات من الناس عنك أو عن ظروفك تسيء إليك ؟

هل مررت بمقارنات مع آخرين أمورهم أفضل منك ؟ 

كلمات سلبية محملة بالإحباط واليأس تسبب في جراح عميقة في نفسيتك جعلتك تستلم للمرارة وان الظروف أقوى منك وان الرب لا يهتم بك وبعيد عنك وامتلكتك الغيرة وأصبت بالحزن والاكتئاب والانعزال  

في هذه اللحظة تذكر أن هناك من يرى مشاعرك ويحس بجراحك هناك من يرى مذلة الشعور بالرفض والمقارنات 
هناك من يرى نظرات الناس إليك  

لا ينظر فقط بل يعمل  

يصنع المعجزات لتغيير الأمور

يقلب الأمور ويغير الظروف

سيرفعك أمام الناس وأمام نفسك

سيغير الأوقات والأزمنة ومواقف الناس وقراراتهم ويفتح الأبواب المغلقة

سيحول دائرة الفشل في حياتك إلى دائرة النجاح والمجد

آمن فقط بأن حياتك هي ملك له  

نعم آمن فقط بأن
الأيام القادمة ستكون مليئة بالتدخلات القوية من الرب  في حياتك و تغيير جذري لظروفك

وشفاء لذهنك من كل أفكار سوداوية

و شفاء لقلبك من كل مشاعر حزينة

لا يسمع بعد ظلم في أرضك ولا خراب أو سحق في تخومك بل تسمين أسوارك خلاصا وأبوابك تسبيحا أشعياء 60 

copy
*​


----------



## sparrow (26 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أنا فوق الكل *​
> 
> ​
> *أنا فوق الكل*​
> ...


 
امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
كلمات معزيه 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

*أفكار في كلمات ..خطية الشهوة الرديئة    





خطية الشهوة الرديئة        

الشهوة( 2صم13 ) & (مت5:27-30)

معنى الشهوة الرديئة       

هي النظرة الخبيثة ( معلنة – مخفية ) تحمل الرغبة لامتلاك شئ   ليس من الحق امتلاكه أو بغير وجه حق . 

مجالها

هو عقل الإنسان

1.  الفارغ .. ( من فكر الله )

2.     المشغول .. ( بأفكار العالم ) 

     نتائجها : ( يع14:1-15)  

1.     أمنون مقتول ..    

 " أسم عبري  يعني أمين "

·      في حياته رغبة ممنوعة هي ثامار  أخته " و عسر في عيني أمنون أن يفعل لها شيئا " ..............

·         أعطى عقله لمشورة فاسدة .. ( صاحب ) أو ( ابن عم ) يوناداب  بن شمعي أخي داود .. حكمة بشرية ..أفكار شيطانية .. " لماذا يا ابن الملك أنت ضعيف هكذا من صباح لصباح " ..  معايرة .. ثم أشار إليه بكلام يبدو عادياٌ             

·         أمنون يسقط في الخطية .. و لم يندم  ثم يموت غدراَ .

2. ثامار مذلوله .." أسم عبري يعني نخلة "

* دخلت بيت أمنون .. ثم مضجعه . ( عار – ذل – فباحة)

* تناقشت مع أمنون .. ( أش 21:37)

* أبغضها أمنون بغضة شديدة .. " أقفل الباب ورائها "               

*لم تذهب إلى الله بل أبشالوم ..    

3. أبشالوم هارب ..  

 " أسم عبري يعني أبو السلام "          

*أبشالوم يكتم الأمر و لكنه ينتقم من أخيه على طريقته          

* أبشالوم ينتقم و ينسى الله . ( عب 30:10 )          

* أبشالوم هارب .. إلى تلماي ( أخدود أو شق ) بن عميهودي ( عمي جليل)    

4. داود حزين .. 

* أغتاظ جدا ( 2 صم 12:13 ) .             

*ترك لابشالوم الأمر " لماذا يذهب معك " لأنه أعتقد أنه سامح أخيه ..


copy
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
> كلمات معزيه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

*إصطلح مع نفسك 







أعلم يارب أنك تستر على ولا تريد أن تفضحنى , ولو طلبتنى لأقف أمامك , فلن أتزكى من كثرة خطاياى ..

عجيبة أنت يا نفسى , فرغم أنك تعلمين كل هذا , إلا أنك تشغرين بالزهو والغرور , ولا تقبلين التوبيخ من أحد .. حتى متى لا تنتبهين لخطاياك وتحاسبين كما يفعل القديسون ؟

إذا إعترفتى بخطاياك فى الصلاة وأمام الكاهن , فسيغفرها الله لك , تصطلحين معه , وتنالين سلاماً داخلياً , فتفرحين , ويزداد حبك لمن حولك , بل تنشرين فى قلوب الآخرين , فتجذبين الكل الى مصدر الراحة , ليصطلحوا مع الله ..

+ حاول أن تصلح نفسك من الداخل , لتكون مثلما تظهر أمام الناس بفضائل كثيرة.


عن كتاب معاً كل يوم
*​


----------



## dvd471 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اهم شى الرجوع الى الل عن طري اللاه والتوبة والوم والتناول


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا الكلام صح
الصلاة هى اللى بتشفى الاحزااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## حمصية مزاجية (22 أكتوبر 2011)

العبادة تسمو بالروح البشرية الى مراتب السعادة و الرضى
و تشعرها برحمة الرب و قربه منها​


----------



## prayer heartily (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
فعلا الصلاه  هي الحل لكل شيء وخصوصا الصلاه اللي بحراره وتضرع للرب 
ساعدنا يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اوقات كثيرة لا نشعر بسلام داخلي لاننا نهرب من امام وجه العالي ونقول ان السعاده في شهواه عالميه نبحث عنها فحبيبه او صديقه او او  او  فالاسباب كثيره ولكن جميعها تؤدي الي الهلاك   ‏johna


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف، الرب حصن حياتي ممن أهاب.


فلو كنت في أرض ناشفة بلا ماء،
 سأذكر داود وهو في برية يهوذا، ويكون عطشي الوحيد إلى الرب الهي دائما. 

وحتى إن فني جلدي من شدة المرض سأذكر أيوب وأتعزى بالرب وانتظر خلاصي، لأني أعلم أنّ الرب قريب، ولن يسمح بأن يحملني فوق ما أستطيع،
 ولن أسمح لإبليس أن يعيرني في حزني، ألمي وضيقي، 

فالرب الذي حمل آلامي كلها على الصليب فكيف لا يحملني
ويرفعني فوق كل الصعوبات وهو في المجد. 

فعندما أصلي في ضيقي وأطلبه في الهزيع الأول والثاني والثالث من الليل، ولم أجد ردا، فأنني على يقين أنه سيأتي سريعا وفي الوقت المناسب وفي الهزيع الرابع ليهدئ العواصف التي تعصف في حياتي مهما كانت،
 فهو لا يصعب عليه أمر. 

وإن سرت في وادي ظل الموت فلن أخاف، لأنه معي بل سأرتفع معه إلى قمم الجبال، وسيملأ قلبي بسلامه وفرحه المجيد.
الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف، الرب حصن حياتي ممن أهاب.فلو كنت في أرض ناشفة بلا ماء، سأذكر داود وهو في برية يهوذا، ويكون عطشي الوحيد إلى الرب الهي دائما. 

وحتى إن فني جلدي من شدة المرض سأذكر أيوب وأتعزى بالرب وانتظر خلاصي، لأني أعلم أنّ الرب قريب، ولن يسمح بأن يحملني فوق ما أستطيع، ولن أسمح لإبليس أن يعيرني في حزني، ألمي وضيقي،

 فالرب الذي حمل آلامي كلها على الصليب فكيف لا يحملني ويرفعني فوق كل الصعوبات وهو في المجد. 

فعندما أصلي في ضيقي وأطلبه في الهزيع الأول والثاني والثالث من الليل، ولم أجد ردا، فأنني على يقين أنه سيأتي سريعا وفي الوقت المناسب وفي الهزيع الرابع ليهدئ العواصف التي تعصف في حياتي مهما كانت، فهو لا يصعب عليه أمر.

 وإن سرت في وادي ظل الموت فلن أخاف، لأنه معي بل سأرتفع معه إلى قمم الجبال، وسيملأ قلبي بسلامه وفرحه المجيد
*​
copy​


----------



## princess flower (14 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوعك كولش حلو واتمنى يجي يوم واروح للكنيسه لان المنطقه الي عايشه بيها حاليا مابيها كنيسه


----------



## هالة الحب (1 يناير 2012)

نـسـريـن قال:


> الصلاة من اكثر الاشياء بالكون الي بتريّح ..​
> بتعطي شعور بالاطمئنان والسلام الداخلي ..
> بس للأسف .. الإيمان مش قرار شخصي ، ولا خطوة ولا امنيه ..​
> 
> يا نيال كل حدا مؤمن ​


كلامك صح تماما


----------



## فاطمة سامى (1 يناير 2012)

*فالرب الذي حمل آلامي كلها على الصليب فكيف لا يحملني ويرفعني فوق كل الصعوبات وهو في المجد. *​*
ما اجمل الكلمات لإعطائها راحة و دفئ و أمان شكرا لك يـــ ABOTARBO على تذكرتك لنا بالرجوع إلى أحضان الفادى
*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2012)

ما اجمل  ان يكون لك ملجاء تهرب اليه من احزانك 
تختبئ فى احضانه لا يطلب منك الا ان تلقى بنفسك فى احضانه 
لانه دائما ما ينتظر عودة الخطاه​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تغير حياتك و تجدد قلبك لانك عاجز فانك قادر ان تسلم حياتك الى الله الذى يقدر ان يجددك​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

ميهمنيش "
الخطيه اللي توقعني 
والقوه اللي بتخدعني 
ميهمنيش 
المشاكل والمصاعب 
... والخداع من كل صاحب 
ميهمنيش 
والضرب علي الوجع 
بالقافيه و السجع 
ميهمنيش 
ولو مارست كل عاده 
ونسيت حق العباده 
ميهمنيش 
ولو سبت نور الشمس 
وافتكرت خطايا امس 
ميهمنيش
برده هقوم واعافر 
ده انا ليا اب غافر 
بحبه هقدر اعيش 
و
الخطيه 
" متهمنيش "

" لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت أقوم واذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي " (ميخا 7 :​


----------



## فاطمة سامى (2 يناير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> كلامك صح تماما



*و أنا متفقة معاكى تماما *


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2012)

princess flower قال:


> موضوعك كولش حلو واتمنى يجي يوم واروح للكنيسه لان المنطقه الي عايشه بيها حاليا مابيها كنيسه


على فكرة ممكن تتابع من القنوات اللى موجود او من على النت 
العالم كله بقى مفتوح ولول فى كنيسة فى بلد قريبة 
ياريت تروح ولو  كل اسبوع مرة 
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

انا مين 
انا خادم رب المجد الامين 
انا مين 
انا شاطر بحب الخدمهوهعشلها سنين
انا مين 
كله يشوفنى يدينى ميت تعظيم
انا مين 
كشافة ومسرح وخدمه مساكين
انا مين 
انا درع كنيسة وحصن متين 
انا مين 
انا فالحقيقة اكبر ناكر للجميل
انا مين
انا خاين لرب المجد العظيم
انا مين 
فشر خطيتى قاعد حزين
انا مين 
كاره لنفسى رغم حب الملاين
انا مين 
شكل من بره بس جواه اسود وحقير

مليش غيرك ملجاء ومعين

مهو انت رب المجد العظيم

وحشنى اوى يا ابويا​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (13 يناير 2012)

+-  الرب الراعي فلا يعوزني شي 
+ الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن خاف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> +-  الرب الراعي فلا يعوزني شي
> + الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن خاف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب


جميل ربنا يبركيك​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

_جــرب كـــده
 .
 .
 .
 .
... ... ... ... ... .
 ._​* 
*

_جرب كده :__
 في وقت ضعفك والناس نسياك امسك في ايدي وقولي انت المعين .

 جرب كده :
 في وقت حزنك وألمك تمسك بايدي وتقولي انت فرحي وسروري .

 جرب كده :
 في وقت ما تمر بتجربه صعبه انك تقول يا مشكله ليكي اله اقوي منك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2012)

*الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ*

[Q-BIBLE]*الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ(مز11 : 5)*[/Q-BIBLE]







أحياناً الله بيسمح بالتجارب والضيقات علشان نلجأ إليه 
لأنه بيحبنا ومش عايزنا نخسر الملكوت 

فبيضيق علينا ,, مش علشان هو بيحبنا يشوفنا فى ضيق وزعلانين لا 
علشان عايز يعلمنا ونكون لايقين بعرس مجده

يعنى لو تأملنا قصص الشهداء والقديسن
كل واحد داخل السماء ومعاه أكاليله وفضايله 
وأنت هتدخل بإيه ؟

كلنا غير مستحقين ندخل الملكوت لكنه هبة وعطية من الله لنا
ومجد لا نستحقه ...
ودة فضل الله علينا ومحبته القوية

المفروض لما ربنا يدينا تجربة أو ضيقة نقبل التأديب كأب يؤدب إبنه
هكذا عمل الله لكل أولاده

وتعالوا نعرف من رسالة عبرانين إصحاح 12 بيتكلم عن نتيجة من 
يرفض تأديب الله :

[Q-BIBLE]*لَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِلاَ تَأْدِيبٍ، قَدْ صَارَ الْجَمِيعُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيهِ، فَأَنْتُمْ نُغُولٌ لاَ بَنُونَ*[/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا كلمة نغول يعنى أولاد غير شرعيين
وطبعاً الأولاد غير الشرعيين لا يرثون
أى لا يرثون الملكوت

فبالتالى لازم لازم نمشى فى طريق ربنا ونقبل تأديباته لأَنَّ

[Q-BIBLE]* الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ*[/Q-BIBLE]

*دة تأمل سمعته وحاولت انقله ليكم ...*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_الله جميل اوووووووى  ربنا يبركك  اخويا  العزيز
_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_صعبه اوى انك تلاقى نفسك موجود ومحدش حاسس بيك
امال صليبنا اللى كلنا لبسينه ليل ونهار وعلى ادينا دقينه 
على صدور كتير تلاقيه بس جوا  ملهوش مكان
على ايدينا اللى بتشرب السيجاره اللى بتلمس  حاجة مش حلوة فكر/ى
ازاى يكون صليب ربنا على ايدك/ى  او على صدرك/ى
وبتعملو كل الخطيه دى هما صحيح النصارة بقو بلستيك ؟
اصحو فوقو شوفو انتو اولاد مين  انتو ولاد ملك الملوك 
بطلو بقى تجرو ورا اعمال العالم دا 
اصحووووووووووووووو
فوقو بدل ما قريب هتموتو
فكرو هتروحو فين 
بعد يوم شهر او سنتين
فكرو دالجحيم مفيهوش هزار
صرير اسنان وعذاب ومرار
فكرو ياولاد الملك 
لما الصليب يكون من برا بس بيكون ايه قيمه 
مجرد قطعة ذهبيه او خشبيه
بس لما يكون فالقلب 
بيكون مصدر فرح سعادة حنان حنيه
هو دا صليب رب البشرية _​


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2012)

كلمات جميلة جدااا
تسلم ايدك يا جون 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

حلوة يا صاحبى تسلم ايدك


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2012)

روووووووووووووووووووووعه يا جون 

كلمات جميله جداااااااا

تلمس القلب فعلا 

كان نفسى اقيمك بس للاسف منفعش 

ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك
​


----------



## tamav maria (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جونا 
للكلمات القيمه جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (15 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _صعبه اوى انك تلاقى نفسك موجود ومحدش حاسس بيك
> امال صليبنا اللى كلنا لبسينه ليل ونهار وعلى ادينا دقينه
> على صدور كتير تلاقيه بس جوا  ملهوش مكان
> على ايدينا اللى بتشرب السيجاره اللى بتلمس  حاجة مش حلوة فكر/ى
> ...



عندك حق 
يا ريت بجد كلنا نفكر ايه هتكون نهايتنا


----------



## هالة الحب (19 فبراير 2012)

افضل ما فى الاوقات العصيبه انها تأتى بك الى الرب.لذلك يجب ان ننظر الى الهموم على انها شىء جيد لانها تقربك من الرب.


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2012)

*ممكن اليوم ناخد تدريب البشاشة 







كن بشوشاً فى وجه الناس 
إبتسم
فكر فى المسيح فيفرح قلبك 
فكر كيف إنه إحتمل ومازال يحتمل ضعفاتنا وتفاهاتنا 
إحتمل الناس 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

*مداخل الخطية ثلاثة :

1 - الجسد (قل أن تصير الحجارة خبزاً).

2 - الذات ( إلق نفسك والملائكة تحرسك).

3 - المادة ( أعطيك ممالك العالم ).

+ والنصرة أكيدة بالجهاد والنعمة .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

*ما ينفعش يكون المسيح إلا إنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد .
مش ممكن نقدمه للناس على إنه مجرد مصلح إجتماعى وحلال للمشاكل !
إنه المخلص وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.

+ ولا ينفع أن تكون مسيحيتنا مجرد مجموعة فضائل وممارسات لكن هى الحياة الجديدة فى المسيح يسوع ربنا 
والتعليم فى الكنيسة مش مجرد طب نفسى بل خلاص النفس.

+ وماينفعش فى حياتنا ف المسيح نجمل شخصياتنا ببعض الفضائل لكن تجديد القلب والفكر والإتجاه فى الحياة وتكون أعيننا نحو الأبدية .

+ نترك عوائدنا السابقة وإهتماماتنا المريضة وعداوتنا للناس بدون سبب أو بسبب ونتجه نحو المسيح بكل القلب 
فالعمر بيجرى والأبدية بتقرب وإحنا لسه ملخومين ..!


+ والحياة الروحية ماتنفعش تكون مجرد عواطف دينية حتى ولو متأججة لكن هى موقف قلب ملئ بالحب ومستعد للشهادة للمسيح حتى الدم 
قلب مستعد يتعب فى العمل الروحى .!

+ الفرق بين العاطفة الدينية والإيمان القلبى هو الإستعداد للتعب فى العمل الروحى والخدمة والبذل من أجل المسيح, وأيضاً تغيير القلب والفكر مش مجرد إنفعالات .
*​
*كلمات عجبتنى لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

*التـــــــــــــــــــوبـــــــــــــــــــــة ...........





سئل مرة مار إسحق : ما هى التوبة ؟ 
فقال : قلب منسحق .

+ الإنسحاق = الإتضاع والإحساس بقيمة الآخرين مهما إختلفوا عنى فى الدين أو الفكر أو العقيدة .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

إذ يترك الإنسان محبة العالم المظلم يصبح نقياً طاهراً بعمل الروح وبإلتصاقه بالنقاء الحقيقى .
فتشع النفس ضوءاً وتصير هى نفسها نوراً كوعد الرب .

أما الشرير فكأبن للظلمة يسلك , إنه يقف فى ضياء النهار , ومع أن النور يكسوه من الخارج لكن الظلمة تكتنفه من الداخل .

مما أعجبنى ..​


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

وبالمناسبه واحنا في فتره الصوم
ممكن ناخد تداريب للصوم
 تدريب الصوم
*· هدف الصوم:*
*الامتناع عن الطعام الجسدي للتغذى بالطعام الروحي "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله". (مت4:4). فالصوم هو إحدى وسائل الاتحاد بالله متى كان مقروناً بالصلاة والكتاب المقدس . *
*· ممارسته:*

*1- ليكن لك فترة انقطاع تبدأ تدريجياً بتأخير موعد الإفطار ساعة ثم اثنين ... حتى الموعد المحدد لكل صوم كنسياً.*
*2- اهتم مع الصوم بالصلاة والكتاب ، وحضور الاجتماعات وعمل الخير والصدقة.*
*3- امتنع أيضاً ليس عن الطعام فقط بل عن الخطايا واللذات.*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2012)

*البابا كيرلس بيقولك*




* ... *
*  ..*

*  ..*

*  وراء كـل إنتظــــار صعــــب مفاجـأة سـارة .... أنـــتظر *


*  كن مطمأن جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثير بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2012)

* لما الأب يحب يعلم ابنه المشي بيسيبه يمشي لوحده ويحط ايديه حوالين منه
 واول مالإبن مايبدأ يقع .. باباه يمسك دراعه ويلحقه قبل مايتخبط في الأرض

 متلومش ربنا انك مش شايف ايده .. لوم نفسك
 وخليك واثق انك مش هتقع علي الأرض
 ... اللي انت فيه دلوقتي ده احساس الخوف وانت بتقرب من الأرض
 لا تخف .. هو بجوارك .. يعلمك كيف تسير حتي وان لم تستطيع فلن يتركك تصطدم
*
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2012)

* لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام *

*  ■■ البابا شنودة الثالث ■■*

 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

*تدريب إحتمال أثقال الناس ...






قال أب : حامل الأموات يأخذ من الناس وحامل الأحياء يأخذ أجرته من الله .
محتملين بعضكم بعضاً بالمحبة 
+ صعب ترضى كل الناس.
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

*ربما تمر علينا أيام نشعر إننا سنختنق !*
*  وإن كل الأبواب تصد أمامنا*

*  ونـريد أن ينتهى هذا اليوم بأسرع ما يمكن*
*  حقاً شعور سئ أن نشعر بذلك*

*  ولكن ثقتنا بألهنا أكبر من ذلك*​


----------



## drmichaelkola (21 مارس 2012)

يا اخوتى فى الرب يسوع المسيح خلينا نتامل حياة ابينا الطوباوى قديسنا البابا شنودة كان يعلم مثلنا كلنا انه سوف ينتقل و كان على يقين بانه سوف يترك الدنيا يوما ما حاله مثل حالنا لكن الذى جعله هو يسبقنا الى الفردوس هو جهاده و ايانه بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح و كل اصوامه و كل صلواته
يا ترى احنا هانعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل اتعلمنا الدرس؟؟؟هل اتاملنا فى منظر سيدنا و هو متنيح على الكرسى و قلنا لنفسنا كل واحد فينا هايجى اليوم اللى هايكون فية بين يدى المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خلينا نستغل فرصتنا اننا لسه على الارض بنقرا تلك الكلمات و لسه فرصتنا قدامنا عشان لحق سيدنا و نعرف نقعد معاه تانى 
صلوا لاجل ضعفى انا اكثركم خطيه​​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

*لما تبقى كل صور البروفيل لنفس الشخص*
*  لما تبقى الصفحه الاولى فى كل الجرائد صوره نفس الشخص*
*  لما تبقى كل القنوات بتتكلم عن انتقال نفس الشخص*
*  لما ألاقى الشرير بيبكى زى الطيب على نفس الشخص*
*  لما تبقى كل الاعمار حزينه على نفس الشخص*
* ... لما يسيب اثر فى كل شخص لمجرد انه سمع عن نفس الشخص*
*  لما انتقاله يبقى وعظه عن أد ايه انت جنبه مش شخص*
*  يبقى دا مش اى شخص دا اعظم شخص*
*  + اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة ياسيدنا +*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

*صورة حياتك عاملة ازاى ...؟*
 
 هل يسوع فى الصوره ...؟؟!!! 
واذا كان فى الصوره ... هل واخد الصوره كلها ولا واخد حته صغيرة منها ..؟ لما تيجى وتبص على صورة حياتك ... هل هتلاقى صوره يسوع فى الصوره كلها ... ولا هتقعد تدور عليه وسط الاكل والشرب واللبس والهويات والاحلام والفلوس والجواز والشغل وحاجات كتير جدااااااا ...
 وتقعد تدور على يسوع وفجاه تلاقيه واخد حته صغيره خالص
 من الصورة ... ومع ذلك يسوع فرحان بالحته دى ...
 وعنده امل فيك انك هتيجى فى يوم وتقوله
 
*( تعالا الان يارب املأ كل الصورة ) *





​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

*جنازة من هذه !!!

 لاحظ أحد الأباء الكهنة فى الكنيسة تناقص عدد المصلين فى القداسات وجلسات  الإعتراف والإجتماعات إذ أن الشعب كان يهتم بحضور الكنيسة فى المناسات ،  وفى إحدى المرات ضرب الأب جرس الكنيسة بالطريقة الحزاينى فأسرع الشعب نحو  الكنيسة سألين عما يحدث فأجابهم الأب " الكنيسة ماتت وصلاة الجناز اليوم فى  الساعة الثانية ظهراً " فأستغرب الشعب من كلام الكاهن وراح كل منهم يخبر  الأخر بالخبر وعندما جاءت الساعة الثانية  ظهراً وإذا الشعب فى الكنيسة ناظرين صندوق موضوع أمام الهيكل وفى وسط حيرة  الشعب قال لهم الأب : هلما إلقوا نظرة أخيرة على الكنيسة ، فكان كلما إقترب  أحد من الصندوق يرى نفسة لأن الأب الكاهن وضع مرآة داخل الصندوق .يا  أحبائى ليتنا نفيق من نومنا " متى جاء إبن الإنسان ألعلة يجد إيمان على  الأرض " ( لو 18 : 8 ) 


 .هب لى يارب عيون ترنو إليك هب لى يا رب قلباً ممتلئ بمحبتك 

 عزيزى وعزيزتى ...هذة السطور موجهة إلىّ وإليك فهل نسمع لصوت الرب الذى  يدعونا فى كل وقت وفى كل مكان ومن خلال جميع الوسائل وكل ورقة نمسكها فلا  تقسوا قلوبكم وإسمعوا لصوت الرب الذى يدعوكم فى كل وقت*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *جنازة من هذه !!!
> 
> لاحظ أحد الأباء الكهنة فى الكنيسة تناقص عدد المصلين فى القداسات وجلسات  الإعتراف والإجتماعات إذ أن الشعب كان يهتم بحضور الكنيسة فى المناسات ،  وفى إحدى المرات ضرب الأب جرس الكنيسة بالطريقة الحزاينى فأسرع الشعب نحو  الكنيسة سألين عما يحدث فأجابهم الأب " الكنيسة ماتت وصلاة الجناز اليوم فى  الساعة الثانية ظهراً " فأستغرب الشعب من كلام الكاهن وراح كل منهم يخبر  الأخر بالخبر وعندما جاءت الساعة الثانية  ظهراً وإذا الشعب فى الكنيسة ناظرين صندوق موضوع أمام الهيكل وفى وسط حيرة  الشعب قال لهم الأب : هلما إلقوا نظرة أخيرة على الكنيسة ، فكان كلما إقترب  أحد من الصندوق يرى نفسة لأن الأب الكاهن وضع مرآة داخل الصندوق .يا  أحبائى ليتنا نفيق من نومنا " متى جاء إبن الإنسان ألعلة يجد إيمان على  الأرض " ( لو 18 : 8 )
> 
> ...



جميله جدا


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ياجون 

يارب امنحنى قلبنا نقيا 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

جميييلة جدا يا جون

ياريت فعلا نفوق من نومنا


----------



## Samir poet (17 أبريل 2012)

كل اللى اقدر اقولة ارجو ان تصلو لجلى لكى ارجع لى حضن الفادى


----------



## mero_engel (17 أبريل 2012)

تحفه يا جون فعلا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_ياشباب  بليز  انا شايف ان الموضوع دا  محتاج استمراريه فالموضوع_
_يعنى اى حد  عنده كلمة تعزيه _
_اى حاجة بس المهم المشاركة _
_ياريت بجد يا شباب_
_رجاء محبه  تكملو معايا المشوار _
_كلمة ربنا محتاجة قوة فالعمل بليز كملو معايا_
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ياشباب  بليز  انا شايف ان الموضوع دا  محتاج استمراريه فالموضوع_
> _يعنى اى حد  عنده كلمة تعزيه _
> _اى حاجة بس المهم المشاركة _
> _ياريت بجد يا شباب_
> ...




حاضر يا أستاذ جون 

هنكمل معاك الحملة :spor22::spor24::nunu0000:

وربنا يستر على النتيجة


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حاضر يا أستاذ جون
> 
> هنكمل معاك الحملة :spor22::spor24::nunu0000:
> 
> وربنا يستر على النتيجة


_ربنا يبركيك يا تاسونى ويعوض  تعبيك 
كله للخير
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ياشباب  بليز  انا شايف ان الموضوع دا  محتاج استمراريه فالموضوع_
> _يعنى اى حد  عنده كلمة تعزيه _
> _اى حاجة بس المهم المشاركة _
> _ياريت بجد يا شباب_
> ...



ماشى
بس هو اجيب اى حاجه ولا ايه عشان مش فاهمه شويه:dntknw:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ماشى
> بس هو اجيب اى حاجه ولا ايه عشان مش فاهمه شويه:dntknw:


اى حاجة انتى شايفه انها تفيد فالموضوع الموضوع مش محتاج كلمات شكر زى ما محتاج مجهود  من الاعضاء بجد ياريت تهتمو بيه شويه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اى حاجة انتى شايفه انها تفيد فالموضوع الموضوع مش محتاج كلمات شكر زى ما محتاج مجهود  من الاعضاء بجد ياريت تهتمو بيه شويه



حاضر :t23:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عارفه انها هاتيجى على دماغى كالعاده
> بس يلا خليها عليا :closedeye


دا من ضمن اللى انتى هتنزليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> دا من ضمن اللى انتى هتنزليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش اعذرنى الحول بعيد عنك ماكنش قصدى هنا كان المفروض فى موضوع تانى:love34:


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2012)

*حلوة القصة يا جون كنت سمعتها قبل كدة و عجبتنى كتييييييييير 
ربنا يقوى كنيسته و خدامها و راعيتها 
امين *


----------



## rania79 (18 أبريل 2012)

حلوة اوى يقمرة
ياريت الكل يعرف قيمة الذهاب للكنيسة
ف ناس بتمنى الموضوع دة ومش قادرة تنفذو


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

rania79 قال:


> حلوة اوى يقمرة
> ياريت الكل يعرف قيمة الذهاب للكنيسة
> ف ناس بتمنى الموضوع دة ومش قادرة تنفذو


ا*نا ولد يا تاسونى 
بس االفكرة  كلها انيك ممكن تبدى بالصلاة ولو بكلام بسيط 
واحدة واحدة هتلاقى نفسيك بتحبى الشخصيه دى وبتحولى تقربيلها 
ربنا يقريب كل حد بعيد 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*صـــ+ــلاة كـانـت بـتـقـولـهـا أم الـغـلابـة كـل يـوم الـصـبـح
 =================================

 صبح الصبح ونور النـور يامـدبر كل الأمور دبرنى ساعة بساعة
 لبسنى توب الطاعة موتنـى موته هنيه على الكاس وعلـــى
 الصينيه لا أموت فـي حريق ولا غريق ولا مرمى على الطريق
 آمين كيرياليسون .*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2012)

روعه جدا جدا شكراا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2012)

*حلوة اوى*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *صـــ+ــلاة كـانـت بـتـقـولـهـا أم الـغـلابـة كـل يـوم الـصـبـح
> =================================
> 
> صبح الصبح ونور النـور يامـدبر كل الأمور دبرنى ساعة بساعة
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااااااامين ياربي يسوع
حلوه قووي


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

_خياتنى لك لم تعد كالماضى تجعلنى خجول  امام صورتك
ولكن محبتك المستمرة التى تعطينى ايها 
تجعلنى حزين ان لى ايآ حنون مثلك 
وانا ارفض عطفه المستمر
تخاريف قلمى
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

إذا لم تشكر الله بعد كل ابتسامة، فليس لك الحق بأن تلومه على الدموع


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*البابا كيرلس السادس والحشمه 
 كان البابا كيرلس السادس يكن مشاعر حنان وأبوية نحو بناته طالبات الجامعات والموظفات حاثاًً إياهم على التمسك بالعفة والحشمة 

 والطهارة حتى الأطفال الذين يستهين الناس  
 بمظهرهم وملبسهم كان البابا يهتم بهم


  وكان يقول للأطفال الصغار 

  "خلى أمك تعملك كمام للفستان "  

 وكان يُقدم أطفالاً مرضى بالشلل فى أرجلهم أو ذراعهم إالى البابا ,  

 فكان ينصح دائماً بإرتدائهم للملابس اللائقة فسيزول مرضهم . 



 ولم يكن البابا يهتم بالبنات والسيدات فقط بل أيضاً بالشباب والرجال,  

 فكان يشدد على الشباب بضرورة إرتداء الملابس اللائقة 

  فعندما كان يرى شاباً يرتدى قميصاً بنصف كم 

  كان البابا يقول له يجب أن تكونوا كاملين ويضربه على ذراعه  

 كذلك الشباب الذين كانوا يطولون شعرهم كان البابا يؤنبهم *

*منقول *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*البـابا ڪيرلس بيقولك:

 ,
  ,
  ,

 بلاش تحــتار ..... ربنــا هيدبر و يخـــتار*

*منقول
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*††† مـــــا مــضـــى خــيــــر حتى لو كان سئ بنسبة لي †††
 ††† وَ الآتـــــــي ٱجـــمـــل حتى لو سيصبح سئ †††
 †††تــــلــــك ثــقــتــي بربـــي †††
 لانني واثقــة انك معي مهما كانت ظروفي ♥*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أبريل 2012)

*جميل اوى الموضوع يا جون بجد و سورى مش عارفة اقيمك تانى بيقولى انى لسة مقيماك قريب  بس ليك عندى تقييم باذن ربنا *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جميل اوى الموضوع يا جون بجد و سورى مش عارفة اقيمك تانى بيقولى انى لسة مقيماك قريب  بس ليك عندى تقييم باذن ربنا *


*الاهم من التقيم المتابعة يا باشا 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2012)

*مجد الله أو الزم الصمت

ليست العجائب غرائب عند مَن يحبّون الله لأنّهم يعرفونه. 
هذا هو الله وهذه  أعماله. أيعتبر الإنسان عمل العقل غريباً؟ لماذا؟ 
لأنّ له عقلاً ولأنّه  عارف بعمل العقل. لذلك فقط الذين لا يعرفون الله تعثرهم العجائب ويقاربونها  بالكثير من الشكّ. 
أما الذين يعرفونه فالعجائب لهم شأن طبيعي. 
هذا كان  واقع العديد من القدّيسين الذين أوتوا العجائب.
     بالمناسبة القدّيسون لا يسألون من الله عجائب ويهربون من الناس الذين  يسألونهم. 
إذاً العديد من القدّيسين كانوا يأتون العجائب عفواً.
 آخرون  اعتبروا سؤال السيّد ووالدة الإله والقدّيسين في أمر من أمور هذا الدهر  مهانة. 
هم كانوا يمتنعون والله، في المقابل، كان يدفق عليهم أنعامه. 
سئل  أحدهم، مرة، أن يصلّي لشفاء طفلة مريضة فأجاب: أنا متى صلّيت قلت: يا ربّ  لتكن مشيئتك! 
آخر سئل من أجل امرأة فيها علّة، فقال: أنا لست قدّيساً.  أصلّي، فإذا كنتَ أنتَ مؤمناً استجاب الربّ الإله لك. 
القدّيس يعرف نفسه،  في العمق، أنّه لا شيء ويتصرّف على هذا الأساس، لذلك يعطيه الربّ الإله كل  شيء*


----------



## بسبوسه (2 مايو 2012)

جميييل جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

*االفرق اللى بين المخلوق المسيحى والمخلوق الغير مسيحى ان*
* المسيحى *
* كل ما  قلبه يكون منكسر  روحانيته بتعلا  وبيكون اقوى بالمسيح*
* اما الغير مسيحى*
*  فكلم  انشرخ زادت عيوبه وبداء فالذاهب الى طريق خرج ولم يعد*
* الفرق بين المخنوق المسيحى والمخنوق الغير مسيحى *
* ان المسيحى*
*  لما بيتخنق بيروح بسرعة لابوه السماوى وفاسرع وقت بيكون سعيد كالعادة*
* ام المخنوق الغير مسيحى*
*  بيروح بسرعة لطرق السواء وكالعادة بتزداد خنقته وممكن تفقده اخرته*
* بسبب شمه او حقنه  او مرة قوته خانته*
* المضمون فالموضوع انك لما تكون عايش بالمسيح  هتكون احسن واحلى*
* وكما يقول معلمنا بولسه مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدآ *
* يارب  الرساله توصل *
* johna*
* 17/5/2012*
* حملة الرجوع الى احضان الفادى*​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2012)

> *المضمون فالموضوع انك لما تكون عايش بالمسيح  هتكون احسن واحلى*



اكيد طبعا 

كل شىء مع المسيح افضل جدا 

هو مدبر امورنا لما نتكل عليه هو القادر على كل شىء 

هو القادر على خلاص نفوسنا 

شكرا يا غالى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مايو 2012)

*جمـــــيل يا جـــــــون

ربنـــــــا يبــــاركك يا كوتش 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

*ثانكس ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ثانكس ساامــــــــــــــــح نورت يا كوتش 
بس الموضوع مش محتاج تقيمات  كتير  كدا  
اد مهو محتاج  من الاعضاء انهم يكونو فيه ويكملوووووووه
ربنا يبارك الجميع ويعوض  تعبهم
*​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2012)

*احييك يا جون على تأملك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و بجد الموضوع سبب بركة كبيرة *


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *االفرق اللى بين المخلوق المسيحى والمخلوق الغير مسيحى ان*​
> *المسيحى *
> *كل ما قلبه يكون منكسر روحانيته بتعلا وبيكون اقوى بالمسيح*
> *اما الغير مسيحى*
> ...


 
*وصلت الرسالة *



*بس عارف في كتير أوي غير مسيحيين بيرجعوا لهذا الخالق وبيطلبوه بصدق -أي كان مفهومهم وأنطباعهم عنه- دية طبيعة في الإنسان عامة *
*طبعاً المسيحي بصفة خاصة ... ولكن الكل بصفة عامة *
*الإنسان عامة كلما ضاقت به الدنيا وقبل الأنحراف أو اليأس بيتوجه الي هذا الإله ليطلبه بصدق*


*ولكن لب القصيدة هنا *













*هي في إستجابة هذا الإله له*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وصلت الرسالة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*كويس انها وصلت 
ربنا يتمجد مرسى للاضافة الجميله دى
*_​


----------



## مريم12 (20 مايو 2012)

فعلا مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

*احفظ المزامير تحفظك المزامير*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *االفرق اللى بين المخلوق المسيحى والمخلوق الغير مسيحى ان*
> * المسيحى *
> * كل ما  قلبه يكون منكسر  روحانيته بتعلا  وبيكون اقوى بالمسيح*
> * اما الغير مسيحى*
> ...



*مشاركة عنصرية *


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2012)

*القمح يطحن و يسحق سحقا ......قبل أن يعطي خبزا

 البخور يجب أن يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .....

 و الشمعة تذوب لكي تضئ ....

 و الأرض تحرث قبل أن تعطي ثمارها ....

 هكذا يا صديقي ..
 لابد أن يسحق القلب لنتمتع بالحياة مع الله
 و لابد أن تذوق الألم أمام الله لكي تكون بركة ...

 "إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة علي الأرض و تمت فهي تبقي وحدها لكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمر كثير" ( يو 12 : 24 )

copy
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2012)

*"ان معلمنا  الصالح في مخاطبته للشاب الغني لم يطلب منه ان يترك مممتلكاته اولاً ولكنه  طلب منه ان يحفظ الوصايا لأنه : اذا كنت قد تعلمت الابجدية ، ونجحت في نطق  المقاطع وتعلمت المفردات ، فإنك ستسطيع القراءة بسهولة وسرعة"

القديسة  سنكليتيكي*​


----------



## rania79 (3 يونيو 2012)

اهتمام الجسد هو مووت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام (رو 8-6)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

*النور جاى من وراء الغيمة








 الرساله ده لكل اللى بيشعروا ان

 حياتهم عباره عن غيمه





 مليانه سواد





 مش باين من وراها اى حاجه





 كل شئ متقفل





 كل الخطوات فى حياتى

 واقفه مش ماشيه





 حتى مستقبلى مش باين له نور





 ضيق وخنقه وحزن وكأبه





 سنة عدت بحلاوتها ومرها





 لكن الرب هيجى من ورا الغيمه





 هيجى ازاى ؟؟؟





 هيجى بنور جديد





 بسنه جديده وتحقيق للمواعيد





 لكل منتظرى الرب





الرب جاى...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2012)

*عارف !





 لما تكون عطشان قوي فى صحرا
 و هتموت من العطش
 و فجأة تلاقى كوباية ميه
 بس الميه دى فيها سم
 ... و إنت ما تعرفش
 و تيجي تشرب تروح الكوباية دى واقعة و مكسورة
 إنت هتبقى .. هتموت من الزعل
 كان نفسى أشربها (
 ... بس إنت مش عارف إن الكوباية دى فيها سم

 هى دى معظم الحاجات فى حياتنا
 أوعى تزعل لو خسرت كوباية الميه ...
 أقصد أي حاجة فى حياتك
 خلّي ثقتك فى ربنا كبييييرة قوي
 إنت متعرفش الحاجة دى كان هيبقى فيها إيه..!!

 و قول دايماً الحمدلله
 و متنساااش رب الخير لا يأتى إلا بالخير
 بس أنت قول يارب*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا-- اشكرك على الموضوع *
* الرب يبارك خدمتك و حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*قالوا  لي كيف تقف امام الله وانت خاءن له ؟

قلت نعم ولو انني خاءن ولكن هو الامين 

قالوا كيف تصلي له وانت في النجاسه مقيم ؟

قلت وحتي لو كنت فهو ينبوع الطهارة  منه يتطهر الكون 

قالوا كيف تاخذ جسده ودمه وانت مستحق الموت 

قلت اخذه لانه  هو الحياة فبه احيا واتحرك واوجد

 قالوا هو نور ونار سوف تحترق به

 قلت حقاً  هو نور يضيء ظلمتي ونار يحرق كافة الاشواك الخانقة لنفسي وبالاتحاد به  استضيء بنور وجهه الالهي 

فمضوا وتركوني الي حين..!!!!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

*وصية ربنا*

*



*
*
*
*كان فى شاب بيحب ربنا اوى اوى*
*قال لربنا يارب اؤمرنى اعمل اى شئ انت تطلبه منى لانى... بحبك اوى*
*رد ربنا وقالو ..فى صخره كبيره قدام بيتك كل يوم الصبح ادفعها بكل طاقتك*
*قالو حاضر يارب بسيطه اوى*
*بقي كل يوم الصبح يزق الصخره كل يوم لمده سنه ..الصخره كبيره اوى مش بتتحرك ولا سانتى*
*جه ابليس بعد سنه قالو انت يا اهبل ايه اللى بتعمله ده*
*قالو بنفذ وصيه ربنا*
*رد ابليس وقالو وهو فى حاجه بتتحرك اصلا الصخره زى ما هي بطل هبل*

*سمع لكلام ابليس وبدا يخف بقي كل اسبوع او كل شهر يزقها مره*
*جه يسوع ظهرله قالو ..عملت ايه سمعت كلامى ؟؟*
*قالو معلش يارب انا فضلت سنه بنفذ كلامك بس لقيت مفيش فايده مفيش حاجه منظوره بتتغير فبطلت بقي كل شهر او لما افتكر*
*رد يسوع وقالو*
*ومين قالك مفيش تغيرر تعالى بص فى المرايه واخلع القميص*
*بص فى المرايه لقى جسمه متغير اوى كله عضلات*
*رد يسوع وقال ...التغيير مش فى اللى قدامك ..التغيير بيحصل جواك*

*كلمه ربنا اللى بتقراها يمكن مش فاهمها او حاسس انها مش بتفرق بس باعدين كل كلمه واية بتيجى فى وقتها علاج*
*"جرب"*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

*يقول القديس مار أفرام السريانى :

" تقدم إلى المخلص بتوبة حارة"

احترفت مريم الزنا مدة 17 عاماً ، ثم ذهبت إلى أورشليم لزيارة الأماكن المقدسة، وفعلت الشر هناك، وعندما حاولت دخول كنيسة القيامة شعرت بقوة خفية تمنعها من الدخول، فبكت وقدمت توبة فاستطاعت الدخول والسجود، ومن صورة العذراء سمعت: أعبرى الأردن تجدين راحة، فذهبت إلى برية سيناء وتوحدت 47 سنة فى مخافة الله وتوبة ووصلت إلى درجة السياحة.
... إن طريق التوبة مفتوح لك مهما بلغت خطاياك، من أجل ذلك مات المسيح عنك، فقط لا ترفض صوت الله للرجوع إليه بمخافة وندم ودموع، إنه يستطيع أن يجددك ويخلق فيك قلباً نقياً، بل يرفعك إلى مستوى القديسين ويفرحك معه فى الأبدية.

لا ترفض صوت الله للتوبة على فم من حولك و الأحداث المحيطة

لأبونا المحبوب القس يوحنا باقى

copy
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

*أتوا  للمسيح بخمس خبزات فأشبع بهم خمسة ألاف رجل و عندما أتوا له بسبع خبزات  كنا نتوقع أن يطعم المسيح بهم عدد أكبر لكنه أشبع بهم فقط أربعة ألاف  رجل...

فيبدو أنه كلما صغرت امكانياتنا وقلت مواردنا وزادت احتياجاتنا  وكبرت مشكلاتنا كلما اختبرنا عظمة قدرته وغنى سخاءه وكفاية نعمته بصورة  أكبر .*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا مخنوق لدرجة انى مش قادر اخد نفسى 
 هو فى ايه بالظبط 
 من سقطه لسقطه ولا يوجد جديد 
 لا يوجد كفاح لا توجد قوة ارادة كل  ما يؤلمك يوجعك انا بعمله 
 انا مش طايق  نفسى  مخنوق قوى يا ربى بجد 
 كرهت نفسى وضعفها  
 نفسى احكى معاك زى زمان 
*

* بس   فوق كتفى احمال واتعاب بجد مش مخليانى ااقدر ااقف  انحى ظهرى من كثرة ذنوبى 
*

* اهل تسمعنى 
*

* اين انا  ولمن احيا 
*

* ولماذا تتركنى شريد الست ابى صديقى
*

*  خلى ورفيق طريقى 
*

* كل من كانو بقربى تركونى 
*

* اااااااااااااه يالهى 
*

* سقطاتى جعلت  عدوتى تشمت بى 
*

* لقد جعلنى عدو الخير اسيرآ له ولافعاله 
*

* يارب توبنى فاتوب




*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*من أجل محبتك التى سلكت فى  الطريق الضيق قبلى (طريق الصليب) .. يا يسوع الممجد فى كل شئ والمنتصر الآن  والجالس عن يمين العظمة . إذ سلكت طريق الصليب و وعدت أن تعين الضعفاء  المجربين أمثالى .. تمّجد فى جهاد عبدك للتوبة .. وأسندنى بيمينك .. فاتمم  الجهاد القانونى بالمحبه التى لك ولكل أحد ..

 (من صلوات أبينا الحبيب القمص يوسف أسعد)*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفسى ابكيلك نفسى اشكليك  على تاعبنى منى ليك
مش قادر  خطيه مكتفانى من كل اتجاه بقيت مدمن ازعلك
وانت بترضنى وبتستر عليا 
شكرآ  يارب على انك بتسترنى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2013)

*يارب  انت وحدك قادر ان تنزع منى حبى لخطيتى يا ربى  توبنى فاتوب *
*اجعلنى من التآبين دائمآ*
*اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك*
*johna*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2013)

_*بعض الورود من احلى بستان*_​ 
_*1ـ بدون حفظ الوصايا الالهيه لا يستطيع احد ان يقترب الى واحدة من الفضائل *_
_* 2ـ الذى يتهاون بعفة جسده يخجل فى صلاته*_
_* 3ـ اياك والنجاسه فهى تفصل الانسان عن الله*_
_* 4ـ احرص على طهارة جسدك وسلامة قلبك فانك ان تحققت من نوالها ابصرت الله ربك*_
_* 5ـ ثلاثه تسبق كل خطيه (الغفله، النسيان، الشهوة)*_
_*...*__* 6ـ زينه الجسدهزيمة للنفس ومن يهتم بها فليست فيه مخافة الله *_
_* 7ـ من اكرم الجسد فقد اكرم معه الشياطيين ، *_
_* 8ـ اياك والعب فانه يطرد خوف الله من القلب *_
_* 9ـ من يحب مخالطة الناس لن ستطيع ان يتفرغ لنفسه وهو عاهه لنفسه *_
_* 10ـ ان الشيطان  لا يعرف فى اى الاوجاع تنهزم النفس ولكنه يزع ،ولا يعلم هل سيحصد ام لا ، انه يزرع ( زنى ، ودينونه،وقعيه،وقتل،وجميع الاوجاع)*_​_* 11ـ لا تفتش على الامور المستعليه لئلا تتلف حياتك*_
_* 12ـ كن متيقظآ اثناء صلاتك لكى لا تاكلك السباع الخفيه*_
_* 13ـ احرص ان تقف كل يوم امام الله بدون خطيه، وهكذا صلى لله كانك مشاه له ،لانه بالحقيقة حاضر*_
_* 14ـ نحن فى هذا الزمان ناكل ونريح الجسد من اجل هذا لاننمو مثل ابائنا*_
_* 15ـ نسك النفس هو بغض التنعم ،ونسك الجسد هو العوز*_
_* 16ـكما ان عينى الخنازير تنظران الى الارض ولا يرفعهما كذلك كل من احبت نفسه اللذات العالميه ،بصعوبه يرتفع عقله الى الله ويهتم بشئ مما يرضيه*_
_* 17ـابتعد عن العالم حينئذ تحس بنتانته*_
_* لانك ان لم تبتعد ،لن تحس برائحتهالكريهه*_
_* 18ـ فم العفيف يتكلم بالطيبات،ويلذذ صاحبه ويفرح سامعيه من كل كلامه مرتبآ وعفيفآ ،وهو طاهر بقلبه،فهو ابن ميراث للمسيح، ومن كان كلامه يقلق ومعكر فهو شيطان ثانى *_
_* 19 من يضبط فمه فان افكاره تموت ، كالجرة التى يوجد فيها عقارب وحيات وسد فمها *_
_* (فوهتها) فانها تموت*_​_* 20ـ من يكثر الخلطة بالناس ، لا يمكنه ان ينجو من النميمة*_
_* تجميعى من بستان الرهبان *_
_* johna*_​
 —​​​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2013)

*جميل جدا أخى johna&jesus
الرب يباركك ومجهودك الجميل*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*بعض الورود من احلى بستان*_
> 
> 4ـ احرص على طهارة جسدك وسلامة قلبك فانك ان تحققت من نوالها اصرت الله ربك
> 
> ...




*أولا : كلمات حلوة جدا و تجميعة رائعة

بس معلش الكلمات اللى بالأسود الكبيرة عايزة تعديل

ثانيا :

نمرة 7 : إيه المقصود بإكرام الجسد ؟

نمرة 13 : إزاى هأقف قدام ربنا بلا خطايا يعنى ؟*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدا أخى johna&jesus*​
> *الرب يباركك ومجهودك الجميل*​


_*شكرآ ربنا يعوض تعب ردك*_​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

*  صلاة للتوبة -  الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين *


*   	اللهم اغفر لى    انا الخاطى لأنى لا استطيع ان ارفع عينى اليك لأنى أخزى من أجل كثرة أثامى..    اللهم لا تحسب على أثامى بل اصنع معى رحمة فى ملكوتك.    اللهم انى اتضرع اليك وأسألك من أجل نفسى وجسدى البائسين. *
*   اعطنى ان اصنع    ارادتك، ولترشدنى رحمتك. أيها الرب الأله اغفر لى خطاياى واسترعلى اثامى، نجنى من    غضبك ورجزك. ماذا أقول حين مثولى بين يديك، وبما أتزكى حين تحاكمنى؟ يا يسوع    المسيح دبرنى واسترنى من أهوال لجة الشيطان. ضع سلامك واسمك القدوس على ايها الرب    الساكن فى السموات، لتدركنى رحمتك وتسترنى. لا تسلمنى بيد العدو..    انى القيت كل اهتمامى عليك ايها المسيح ابن الله فلا تتركنى عنك. اذا ملت الى    الشر لا تتركنى ولا تدعنى اسير حسب شهواتى الرديئة. لا تدع تبكيتى ليوم دينونتك    العظيم. لا تقض على كاستحقاق خطاياى. استر فضيحة عريى امام منبرك المرهوب. طهرنى    كى لا يوجد دنس فى نفسى بين يديك. *
*      أيها الآله محب البشر، حصن نفسى بدمك الكريم. اللهم    أضبط أهواء الخطية التى فى بخوفك، وايقظنى من سنة الغفلة التى تنتج من نبع الخطية    الردىء، واحفظنى من الضلالة والزلق بشفتى. اجعل ملاكك الطاهر طاردا عنى كل    تجديفات الخطية. أهلنى لأن يجد روحك هيكلا في. هب لى ان تسبحك نفسى وروحى كل ايام    حياتى. اللهم استجب لى ككثرة رحمتك، واقبل منى صلاتى وابتهالى بين يديك. نجنى لكى    لا اخطىء اليك، واعطنى سبيلا ان اصنع مشيئتك. لا تنزع نعمتك منى وتبعدنى من    معونتك. احفظنى لك هيكلا مقدسا. طهر قلبى ولسانى وجميع حواسى. انتزع منى القلب    الحجرى وانعم على بقلب منسحق لأتضرع أمامك. لا ترفضنى بما انك دعوتنى لانى عاجز    جدا لأجل خطاياى. ارحمنى يا من له سلطان الرحمة. اجعلنى مستحقا ان اباركك كل    الأوقات الى النفس الأخير. *
*   ثبت كلماتك    المقدسة فى قلبى ونفسى. نجنى من جميع فخاخ الشرير. دبر سيرتى كما يرضيك. تراءف    على واسمع صراخى. استجب لتضرعى واقبل صلاتى. لا تبعد صلاتى منك ولا رحمتك عنى    فلتدخل صلاتى امامك. انصت لصوتى وليدخل اليك صراخى. لتستقم صلاتى امامك كرائحة    بخور طيبة بين يديك. لا تحاكم عبدك فانه لا يتزكى امامك احد. فان لك الملك والقوة    والمجد الى الأبد امين*​


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2013)

*يا ابويا السماوى انا بجيلك بكل اخطائى وعيوبى وبتوب عن كل غلطى وكل جرائمى 
ارجوك عرفنى طريقك فهمنى ودربنى على وصيتك اخترق قلبى واملانى بحبك انا  عايز اتغير عن كل اللى كنت بعملة جددنى؛؛ غير فكرى؛؛ وسلوكى؛؛  واسلوبى؛؛وطريقتى؛؛واطباعى؛؛فتح عنيا لكى اراك وشيل ايد ابليس اللى مغميا  عنيا عن حقك وعشان اشوف انت اد اية عظيم ورائع واد اية انت بتحبنى وبتقبلنى  رغم خطيتى ارجوك يــــــــــــــــــــارب مش عايز ارجع للخطية تانى  ساعدنى ان اغلب ابليس وفكر ابليس اللى عايز يدمرنى انا اومن انك موت على  الصليب بدالى وعشان تغفرلى خطيت وتدينى الحياة الابدية يارب استلم وادخل  حياتى انا بخضعلك واريد ان اتبعك ف اسم المسيح يســــــــــوع امين)​ *

​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2013)

اجمل ورود يا جون 

من اجل بسان 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

ويكون معاك 
​


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2013)

أنا فقط عندي تعليق واحد فقط، كلامكم طبعاً كله جميل
لكن رجاء من ينقل من بستان الرهبان على وجهٍ خاص، أن يُراعي أن هناك فرق ما بين ما كُتب للرهبان حسب منهج كل دير أو جماعة رهبان، وبين الذين يعيشون في العالم وهذا الزمان، فليس كل شيء في بستان الرهبان نافع للجميع بل قد يسبب ربكة للنفس وضرر بالغ أن حاول أحد ان يحيا به بدون إرشاد حسب النعمة المُعطاه له، كما أن ليس كل شيء غير نافع للجميع، لأن هناك فرق ما بين الإرشاد العام والإرشاد الخاص، وعلينا أن ننتبه لهذا جداًَ، وبخاصة التوجيهات التي تخص الجسد، مع الرجوع دائماً للأب الروحي الذي يُتابع كل واحد، قبل تطبيق أي أقوال لبستان الرهبان، حتى ولو رأيناها صحيحة ونافعة لنا، وذلك لكي لا نُعطي فرصة للشيطان لكي يسقطنا ويُصبح الصيام في النهاية هلاك للنفس عوض أن ترتقي به مثل عذراء النشيد .. كونوا معافين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أولا : كلمات حلوة جدا و تجميعة رائعة*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس معلش الكلمات اللى بالأسود الكبيرة عايزة تعديل*
> 
> *ثانيا :*
> 
> ...




انا هرد على حضرتيك بس مش عارف  هقدر اجاوب صح ولا لا
اكرام الجسد حضرتيك انيك تهتمى بجسميك واحتمال كبير تهملى روحيك 
انما ازاى هقف قدام ربنا بلا خطيه فحضرتيك هو بيقول​احرص يعنى اجتهد انك تقف قدام ربنا بلا خطيه ودا المفروض يكون حال المسيحي 
انها كامل 
يارب اكون قدرت افيد حضرتيك ومرسى على التوضيح واالرد 
ربنا يباركيك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2013)

*أحيانًا  نبحث عن الله فيمن حولنا فما نجده، هذا ليس لأنه غائب، ولكن لأن أعيننا لم  تتعلّم كيف تتعرّف على حضوره بعد. فقد كتب القديس أغسطينوس قبل توبته:
 "أبحث عن إلهي في الخلائق المرئيّة فلا اجده!" 

البصيرة الروحيّة تجعلنا نرى الأشياء بشكل مختلف تمامًا عمّا قبل .. نفس الأشياء ولكن بالأعين الجديدة ..
 هينا يا إلهنا أعين تبصر كلماتك ولمساتك وحضورك فيمن حولنا من البشر ...

للأب سيرافيم البراموسى
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

* ‎+  عجيب أن يهاجمنا الشيطان بشدة أثناء الصوم و الصلاة والقداس و الذبيحة ...  عجيب أن تزداد مقاومته وضربه لنا كلما ازداد نمونا في الإيمان والقداسة.
 + عجيب أن تأتى التجربة في هذه اللحظة .. عجيب أن يقترب الشيطان من الإنسان المؤمن ويترك الفاسد
 + لا تستغرب فإذا كنت في مشاجرة ماذا تفعل مع غريم يسقط على الأرض، تتركه و  تذهب لمن هو واقف لتصارعه و تسقطه، هكذا الشيطان لا يحارب الساقطين بل  الواقفين و الأقوياء منهم.

 للقمص اغناطيوس الانبا بيشوى
*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

_*فرشولك القمصان 
 واخذو مالشجر اغصان
 حاجة بسيطة بس اكيد كنت بيها فرحان
 جيتلى من السما نزلت علشانى انا الانسان
 وانا عايش مالهى كانى ضامن انه هيطول بيا الزمان
 وهعيش وهعيش وانا حر انتقل من مكان لمكان
 وناسى حبيبى اللى بدمه فدانى
 اللى نزل مخصوص علشانى
 من ابعد سما جانى
 واقف على بابى بتقولى افتح علشان تاخد منى احزانى
... وتحققلى كل افراحى واحلامى
 ويملا حبك وفرحك كل كيانى
 هحس بفرحة بجد فرحة مالقلب اصلها من عالم تانى
 عالم كله محبه وفرحة ومفيهوش اى ثوانى
 بعيدة عن حب حبيبى اللى فدانى
 عارف انه لو حد غيرك كان زمانه تركنى ونسانى
 سابنى للألم يسبانى
 واعيش حزين بين هم ووهم افراح العالم الفانى
 قوينى وساعدنى خلينى اتغير واكون انسان تانى
 ساعدنى يا يسوع ورجع تانى حبك يسبانى
 johna*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

التفاؤل يأتى من الإيمان و الرجاء ....... الإيمان بأن الله صانع الخيرات ، و الرجاء فى أنه سوف يعمل عملا .

 (بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

احيانا تبدأ كلامك مع ربنا بمرارة وتعب
 لكن دايما هتنهى كلامك معاه بفرح وراحة

 ابونا بولس جورج​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ
 ﻣﺘﺴﻤﻌﺶ ﺃﻏﺎﻧﻲ .. ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺶ

 ﻫﺘﺮﻳﺤﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ
 ﻗﻮﻡ ﺍﻗﺮﺃ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻴﻞ.. ﻫﻮ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ
 ﻫﻴﺮﻳﺤﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻮ ﻓـ ﻋﺰ ﻏﻀﺒﻚ...

ﻣﺘﻘﻮﻟﺶ ، ﻳــﺎﺭﺏ ﺧﺪﻧﻲ
 ﻗﻮﻝ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﺭﺣﻤﻨﻲ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﻋﻼﻥ
 ﻣﺘﺸﻜﻴﺶ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
 ﺍﺷﻜﻲ ﻟﺮﺑﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ
 ﻫﻴﺤﺴﻚ
 ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﺗﻜﻠﻤﺖ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺘﻜﻠﻤﺘﺶ ..
ﻫﻴﺤﺴﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ ﺍﺳﺠﺪﻟﻪ ﻫﺘﺤﺲ
 ﺑﻄﺒﻄﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﻣﺘﺰﻋﻠﺶ ﺍﻧﺎ
 ﺳﺎﻣﻋﻚ ﺍﺩﻋﻴﻨﻲ ...
 .
ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﺩﺍ ﻃﻴﺐ ﺍﻭﻱ ، ﻭﺣﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻱ ﺑﺲ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻨﺎ ﺑﻘﺖ ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ
 ﻣﺘﺴﻤﻌﺶ ﺃﻏﺎﻧﻲ .. ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺶ

 ﻫﺘﺮﻳﺤﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ
 ﻗﻮﻡ ﺍﻗﺮﺃ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻴﻞ.. ﻫﻮ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ
 ﻫﻴﺮﻳﺤﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻮ ﻓـ ﻋﺰ ﻏﻀﺒﻚ...

ﻣﺘﻘﻮﻟﺶ ، ﻳــﺎﺭﺏ ﺧﺪﻧﻲ
 ﻗﻮﻝ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﺭﺣﻤﻨﻲ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﻋﻼﻥ
 ﻣﺘﺸﻜﻴﺶ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ
 ﺍﺷﻜﻲ ﻟﺮﺑﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ
 ﻫﻴﺤﺴﻚ
 ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﺗﻜﻠﻤﺖ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺘﻜﻠﻤﺘﺶ ..
ﻫﻴﺤﺴﻚ ..
 .
ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺨﻨﻮﻕ ﺍﺳﺠﺪﻟﻪ ﻫﺘﺤﺲ
 ﺑﻄﺒﻄﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﻣﺘﺰﻋﻠﺶ ﺍﻧﺎ
 ﺳﺎﻣﻋﻚ ﺍﺩﻋﻴﻨﻲ ...
 .
ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﺩﺍ ﻃﻴﺐ ﺍﻭﻱ ، ﻭﺣﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻱ ﺑﺲ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﻳﺎ ﻗﻠﻮﺑﻨﺎ ﺑﻘﺖ ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

أوقات بيجيلك حاجات تثبتلك إن بطريقة ما ربنا بيحبك، ركز في كل لمسة بسيطة حلوة ربنا بيطبطب بيها عليك


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

مـهـمـــا إخـتـفــت مــن حـيـاتــك أمـــور ظـنـنــت أنـهـــا سـبــب سعـادتـــك ! تـــأكـــــد

 أن الله صــرفـهـــا عـنــك قـبــل أن تــكـــون سـبـبــــاً فــي تـعـاسـتــــك​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

يسوع بيدور عليا
 فى وسط الجبال العاليه
 يسوع يشوفنى أنا حزين
 عارف انى تايه مسكين	
...
لازم يوصل ليا 

  رحت ادور على راحتى بعيد
 وهربت فاكر هابقى سعيد
 ادى حالى بعيد عن راعيا
 الدياب كلها حواليا

  خروف ضال وشريد 

 ليه اترك صدرك الحنون
 دا جانبك من اجلى مطعون
 مين يحمينى من الأشواك
 ومين يمنع عنى الهلاك	

 بترجاك يا يسوع 

  وشفت يسوع قرب منى
 وصوته الحلو فرحنى
 دا الهى فرح لما لقانى
 كان تعبان خالص على شانى	

  من الأخطار انقذنى​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

سـامح النـاس ۶ـلشـان تـلاقى اللى يسـامـבـك آصـل مفيـش בـد مبيغلطـش :') !!​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

سكينا لم تقتل أسحاق...وبحر لم يغرق موسى...وحوت لم يأكل يونان....فكن مع الله ولا تبالى​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك .
 ( البابا شنوده )
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أغسطس 2013)

اذبح كبريائك بسكينة التواضع​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_الفكر الشريــــر يعبــر على بابــك أولا كغريـب .. ثـم يدخـــل إليـــك كضيـــف .. 
ثم يستقر فى داخلك كسيد ذو سلطان .. فاحترس منه وقاومه من أول الأمر"..
(القديس اغسطينوس)

_​_
_


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

العـقل يـسأل , والـقلـب يشتـاق ...
ولكـى تجـد اجابة تريحك ...
(اشكر . واطلب . وانتظر ) ...
جـــوابـــاً مــــن السمـــوات بــــه أرادة الله ...
...
شنودة موريس


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

*+ إن الله يسمح للشيطان أن يُسقط على مؤمنيه الضيقات ، إما لأجل تأديبهم كما سلم شعبه للسبى بواسطة الغرباء ، وإما للإمتحان لكى يتزكوا أمام الرب كما سمح لأيوب أن يجرب ، وإما ليبعث بهم إلى نوال الإكليل كما سمح للشهداء أن يضطهدوا

القديس اغسطينوس*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_يــــــــــــا رب إنـــــزَع مــــن قَلبــــــي تــــلك الآشيـــاَء التـــي تُؤلمنـــي فقـــد خــــابَ الظّــــن بالكثيــــر !!! و الظّــــن بـــــكَ لا يخيـــــب_​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

شحــات يارب على بابك لا ترفضنـــى ـ (( أبونا يوسف أسعد))​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

إحساس إنك تقول " يارب " وإنت " مخنوق " ،

 أحلى بكتير من إنك تقول " يا فلان " ومتلاقيش " رد "

قول " يارب " عشان مفيش غيره هيريحك ....

 ( البابا شنودة الثالث )​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

+ أولاد الله كلما يدخلون التجارب، يختبرون الله ويذوقون حلاوته ويرون الله في الأحداث وفي الشدة.
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

الأنسان الحر هو ذاك الذى لا تستعبده الملذات الجسدية بل يتحكم فى الجسد بتمييز صالح وعفة+ + +الأنبا أنطونيوس​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

_



_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ان كانت امورك تسير كما تريد .. فأنت محظوظ
 وان لم تكن كذلك فأنت اكثر حظا
 لانها تسير وفقا لرغبة الله
 فابتسم وقل "اشكرك يارب"
...
 ( البابا شنودة )

لــــــــــــــــتكن ارادتـــــــــــــــك يا رب ولـــــــــــــيس ارادـــــــــــــــى​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

سأل احدهم أب اعترافه قائلا .. طالما سأخطئ من جديد فلماذا الإعتراف
 فقال له لماذا تقص شعرك طالما سينموا من جديد
 لماذا تغسل يداك طالما ستتسخ من جديد !!
لماذا تنام طالما ستستيقظ من جديد !!
قبل ان تفكر في تكرار الخطايا فكر في الكف عنها...
فالسر أسمه سر التوبة والإعتراف .. فقبل ان تتقدم للإعتراف يجب ان تقدم توبة أولاً ...​


----------

